# Netflix Flicks



## Gracie

I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.

I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.

If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.


----------



## S.J.

Thanks, I'll check that one out.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Gracie said:


> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.




It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.


----------



## Mojo2

Gracie said:


> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.



On that note, history fans will cream their jeans at this site called Greater History.

They have super extensive and of the finest quality videos in playlistists on almost any conceivable historical stheme or major subject.

I literally was taken aback by the breadth and depth of their archives and its not some old slow ass dusty and under funded, under utilized site.

It's a YouTube Channel!!!

Awesome!

Vist it and you will be shocked.

Pleasantly so!

Here is the link.

GREATER HISTORY - YouTube

_Dedicated to preserving and providing the best and most accurate historical and technical documentaries in the known universe.
_​If I left here, never to return, I would like to be remembered as someone who made this resource known to the posters here.


----------



## Gracie

Thank you Mojo! I have it in my favs now.

Another really good one I found on netflix some time ago is called God On Trial. Some death camp jews put God on trial just a day or so before being gassed..and they knew they were soon to die. So they performed the trial in their camp. Just...wow.


----------



## Gracie

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?


----------



## Mojo2

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
Click to expand...


What produced the attitudes and behaviors of US Blacks hasn't to do as much with the degree of inhumanity they faced, but the type of inhumanity.

I'm postulating the idea that different living conditions will result in different types of behavior traits.

You know that the gender of embryonic alligators is determined by the temperature of the mound where the mother deposits and tends her eggs.

A few degrees warmer and the eggs become males. A few degrees cooler they all become females. At temperatures in between they produce baby alligators.of both sexes.

Had Blacks been faced with what the Jews faced in the Holocaust maybe Blacks might exhibit the same kinds of attitudes as current day Jews...or as the descendants of those who survived the death camp ordeal.

Had Jews been subject to the same cultural admonitions and prohibitions and by degree, lesser, inhumanities to them based on their living as slaves as Blacks did and endured the break up of their traditionally strong nuclear family as Blacks did, and were unable to assimilate into the larger society because their skin color branded them, unlike Jews who could and often did pass as gentiles, who's to say how Jews today might have turned out?


----------



## Pop23

Mojo2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, history fans will cream their jeans at this site called Greater History.
> 
> They have super extensive and of the finest quality videos in playlistists on almost any conceivable historical stheme or major subject.
> 
> I literally was taken aback by the breadth and depth of their archives and its not some old slow ass dusty and under funded, under utilized site.
> 
> It's a YouTube Channel!!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Vist it and you will be shocked.
> 
> Pleasantly so!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> GREATER HISTORY - YouTube
> 
> _Dedicated to preserving and providing the best and most accurate historical and technical documentaries in the known universe.
> _​If I left here, never to return, I would like to be remembered as someone who made this resource known to the posters here.
Click to expand...


Awesome! Just checked it out. Looks fascinating 

For audio podcasts on history, check out Dan Carlins Hardcore History. His series called The Wrath of the Khans is incredible.


----------



## Mojo2

Pop23 said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, history fans will cream their jeans at this site called Greater History.
> 
> They have super extensive and of the finest quality videos in playlistists on almost any conceivable historical stheme or major subject.
> 
> I literally was taken aback by the breadth and depth of their archives and its not some old slow ass dusty and under funded, under utilized site.
> 
> It's a YouTube Channel!!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Vist it and you will be shocked.
> 
> Pleasantly so!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> GREATER HISTORY - YouTube
> 
> _Dedicated to preserving and providing the best and most accurate historical and technical documentaries in the known universe.
> _​If I left here, never to return, I would like to be remembered as someone who made this resource known to the posters here.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome! Just checked it out. Looks fascinating
> 
> For audio podcasts on history, check out Dan Carlins Hardcore History. His series called The Wrath of the Khans is incredible.
Click to expand...




Pop23 said:


> Dan Carlins Hardcore History




*Dan Carlin - Hardcore History - Common Sense *
www.*dancarlin*.com/


He's been called a lot of things, but no one says that Dan Carlinis boring. His two long-running podcasts are among the most popular in the world.


*Hardcore History *
The American Peril. Publish Date: Thu, 25 Jul 2013 - 04:05:41 ...*Hardcore History Library *
Current Hardcore History, EXTRA Hardcore History, Classic ...More results from dancarlin.com »

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Gracie

SNOWPIERCER. I just watched it on netflix and...WOW. Twists, turns, and no writing this one where you know what is gonna happen next. 

HIGHLY recommend watching it. Kinda weird in a Clockwork Orange kinda way.


----------



## Gracie

I just watched a great flick on Netflix. Name of it is *My Way*. In short, japanese & korean marathon rivals battle for best runner...but WWII happens. Japanese use the koreans as slave soldiers. Then the Russians battle them and both become slave soldiers to the russians. Both are caught and become german slave soldiers. Then the americans show up. I won't say any more. But dayum...what a ride! Loved it.
Subtitled because its in Japanese, korean, russian and german, lol.


----------



## Pop23

Just watched Pandoras Promise on Netflix. About environmentalists that now favor nuclear energy. 

A bit dry, but extremely interesting.


----------



## Gracie

I watched Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes (not netflix), and thought was about a 6 out of 10 rating with ten been good.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> I watched Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes (not netflix), and thought was about a 6 out of 10 rating with ten been good.



Seen it and agree. How many times can you basically watch the same movie over and over


----------



## Gracie

Whoa. I thought I would try watching the 2 seaons of Wentworth. Just now finished season 1. Just..wow. A knockoff of Black Is THe New Orange but missing the humor of it...it is still a good show.

Netflix, of course. Check it out!


----------



## Gracie

Just finished Wentworth season 2. Excellent. Now i hope my cable company has the third season.


----------



## Gracie

Marco Polo-Netflix

Season 1 now available to watch. One word. AWESOME.


----------



## Rocko

The believer is a good netfix movie. It's about a Jew that becomes a neo nazi. It's based on a true story.


----------



## Rocko

Deadly Code is another good one. It's about Siberian thugs. Jon Malcovich is great.


----------



## Gracie

Soon as I am done with Marco Polo..I will check them out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Rocko

Trailer Park Boys is a funny show you can see on netflixs.


----------



## Gracie

I'm not much in to comedies. I like historical movies.


----------



## Rocko

Gracie said:


> I'm not much in to comedies. I like historical movies.



Yeah, it's not a great comedy anyway. It's pretty dumb actually. I watch it once in a while, it's like a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Pop23

Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.


----------



## Gracie

Currently I am on episode 5. Again...it is pretty fascinating. Don't know how accurate it is historically, but it has caught my interest from epi 1.


----------



## Rocko

Pop23 said:


> Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.



Did you watch the ones on Ricky Williams and the USFL?


----------



## Vandalshandle

I HIGHLY recommend, "Mysteries of the Museum". I give it 5 stars, easy!


----------



## Pop23

Rocko said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the ones on Ricky Williams and the USFL?
Click to expand...


No, I'll check it out. The one on Marcus Dupree was excellent, SMU, The U. All really good

Watching Brian and the Boz now


----------



## Rocko

Pop23 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the ones on Ricky Williams and the USFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'll check it out. The one on Marcus Dupree was excellent, SMU, The U. All really good
> 
> Watching Brian and the Boz now
Click to expand...


The ricky Williams one was very good, the USFL one was excellent. The only one I saw that you mentioned was Brian And The Boz. That one was pretty good. I'll have to check the others out.


----------



## Rocko

Rocko said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the ones on Ricky Williams and the USFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'll check it out. The one on Marcus Dupree was excellent, SMU, The U. All really good
> 
> Watching Brian and the Boz now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ricky Williams one was very good, the USFL one was excellent. The only one I saw that you mentioned was Brian And The Boz. That one was pretty good. I'll have to check the others out.
Click to expand...


Another one that I saw that was pretty good was on Bo Jackson.


----------



## Pop23

Rocko said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the ones on Ricky Williams and the USFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'll check it out. The one on Marcus Dupree was excellent, SMU, The U. All really good
> 
> Watching Brian and the Boz now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ricky Williams one was very good, the USFL one was excellent. The only one I saw that you mentioned was Brian And The Boz. That one was pretty good. I'll have to check the others out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one that I saw that was pretty good was on Bo Jackson.
Click to expand...


Absolutely! Great story


----------



## Rocko

Pop23 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the ESPN series 30 for  30 on netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch the ones on Ricky Williams and the USFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'll check it out. The one on Marcus Dupree was excellent, SMU, The U. All really good
> 
> Watching Brian and the Boz now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The ricky Williams one was very good, the USFL one was excellent. The only one I saw that you mentioned was Brian And The Boz. That one was pretty good. I'll have to check the others out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another one that I saw that was pretty good was on Bo Jackson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Great story
Click to expand...


Amazing athlete.


----------



## Gracie

Wolf of Wall Street. 

Thumbs down. Over the top, stupid, not entertaining.


----------



## Syriusly

Gracie said:


> Wolf of Wall Street.
> 
> Thumbs down. Over the top, stupid, not entertaining.



Oh I loved it- certainly not everyone's cup of tea but it had an over the top energy that I really enjoyed.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Wolf of Wall Street.
> 
> Thumbs down. Over the top, stupid, not entertaining.



Is that on netflix? Was going to see it at the theaters, but opted for American Hustle instead. Seams I made the right choice.


----------



## Gracie

Pop23 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf of Wall Street.
> 
> Thumbs down. Over the top, stupid, not entertaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that on netflix? Was going to see it at the theaters, but opted for American Hustle instead. Seams I made the right choice.
Click to expand...

Yes. Netflix. Plus, I am not a DiCaprio fan anyway. Still...I thought it way WAY too much in the extreme. In short..it sucked.


----------



## Gracie

I just watched My Best Enemy. It was...ok, I guess. But I knew what was going to happen before it did so it was not very well written.


----------



## Gracie

The Believer. Didn't float my boat. But the gal that played Lina...I just flat could NOT place her. I saw her in my mind, evil part that she played and was sidetracked throughout the whole movie trying to place her. Never did until it was over and I looked her up on google. She played the black widow in Black Widow with Debra Winger. 

Anywho....meh. 1 out of 10, I would give it a 4.


----------



## Rocko

Gracie said:


> The Believer. Didn't float my boat. But the gal that played Lina...I just flat could NOT place her. I saw her in my mind, evil part that she played and was sidetracked throughout the whole movie trying to place her. Never did until it was over and I looked her up on google. She played the black widow in Black Widow with Debra Winger.
> 
> Anywho....meh. 1 out of 10, I would give it a 4.



Sorry you didn't like it, Grace. I thought it was more of a 7 71/2. Oh well, maybe I can do better for your on the next one.


----------



## Gracie

Just watched Memories. I liked that one.


----------



## Gracie

Into The White. British and Germans crash in Norway and have to share a cabin in the middle of nowhere just to survive. Good flick.


----------



## Gracie

The Grey Zone.

Whoa. I gave it 5 stars.


----------



## Pop23

Just watched JFK the smoking gun.

I'm not a conspiracy nut, but I would love to see the evidence debated.

4 star documentary.


----------



## Gracie

Is that a documentary or the one with Kevin Costner?


----------



## Gracie

In holocaust movies..they NEVER make stories about jews who fought back while IN the camps. In The Grey Zone...they did. The jews who did all the dirty work, like leading people into the showers, then removing their bodies for burning, pulling gold teeth, going thru jewelry and watches, hauling big bodies and little bodies out of carts then spreading the ash. These guys were vultures. Jewish vultures. But they were not given a choice. Live a little longer by doing these things, or be gassed sooner rather than later.

Shudder. What a conundrum. Good flick, though.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Is that a documentary or the one with Kevin Costner?



No, this would have made a much better movie than costners.


----------



## Gracie

Pop23 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a documentary or the one with Kevin Costner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this would have made a much better movie than costners.
Click to expand...

I will check it out.


----------



## Gracie

All Together. French flick with subtitles. But a few minutes in to it, I saw Hanoi Jane as one of the stars. I turned it off. I ain't watching that bitch.


----------



## Neil N. Blowme

A Simple Plan.   Excellent suspense.


----------



## Gracie

I, Frankenstein.
About 20 minutes into it and boy am I recognizing some faces! Good flick so far, for a "good ol' horror" movie.

Davey Jones dude...Bill Nighy, is Prince of demons.
Aaron Echart...Batman dude who got half his face burned...is Frankenstein.
Miranda Otto...chick in Lord of The Rings "I know your face"...is queen of gargoyles.

Check it out!


----------



## lutraphile

A TV show, not a movie, but I am obsessed with Bojack Horseman. 
I watched the first couple episodes as just something to do when bored, thought it would be Family Guy-ish. It isn't. It's the best show I've ever seen. The problem is so many people abandoned it in the first few episodes- I nearly did. But this article sums up the show well: 
BoJack Horseman s Radically Funny Sadness -- Vulture


----------



## AquaAthena

True. Sometimes one needs to get through a couple of eps to see where it is going. I found this to be factual with The Killing, a four-season series on Netflix. It just kept getting more absorbing for anyone that likes a _quiet, compelling mystery _with superb acting and writing. I binged it over a period of a week. This is the way to see this series 

Loved the two main detectives and their relationship.  This series was taken after a Danish series and used Canadian actors I had never heard of and the setting is supposedly, Seattle, WA but filmed in Vancouver, BC.  Gave it 5 stars only because I couldn't give it 10.


----------



## Pop23

Watching the British series "survivors". Interesting Post Apocalyptic story


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Watching the British series "survivors". Interesting Post Apocalyptic story


There's gonna be a new series on HBO called The Jinx.  

THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST 

One of the most anticipated television events of 2015, it was announced today by Michael Lombardo, president, HBO Programming. Directed and produced by Andrew Jarecki and produced and shot by Marc Smerling (the Oscar® nominees behind “Capturing the Friedmans”), the six-part documentary series exposes long-buried information discovered during their seven-year investigation of a series of unsolved crimes, and the man suspected of being at its center – Robert Durst, scion of New York’s billionaire Durst family – and was made with his full cooperation. THE JINX will debut exclusively on HBO in Feb. 2015.

Brilliant, reclusive and the subject of relentless media scrutiny, Durst has never spoken 
publicly – until now. During exclusive interviews with Jarecki, he talks with startling candor, revealing secrets of a case that has baffled authorities for 30 years. Long suspected in the 1982 disappearance of his beautiful young wife in New York, the 2000 murder of the key witness in the case in Beverly Hills, and the subsequent murder and dismemberment of a neighbor in Galveston, Tex., Durst has consistently maintained his innocence, and remains a free man today.

This unprecedented documentary event tracks Jarecki as he develops a relationship with Durst, unearthing thousands of pages of hidden documents, police files, key witnesses, never-before-seen footage and private prison recordings.

“Andrew and Marc have done a brilliant job weaving a story that is both a character study and thrilling murder mystery. It literally kept me on the edge of my seat,” said Lombardo. ”I am thrilled that this amazing film has found a home on HBO.”

“What occurs in this series is so unique, there is no home for it other than HBO,” says Jarecki. “Over the seven years in which we pursued the story through all its unexpected revelations, uncovering the truth became an obsession. Now the audience can watch it unfold in front of them as it did for us.”

THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST marks Jarecki and Smerling’s second collaboration with HBO, following the landmark documentary “Capturing the Friedmans,” which was presented theatrically and televised by HBO. The series is co-produced and edited by Zac Stuart-Pontier, who previously worked with the filmmakers on “Catfish,” and executive produced by Jason Blum of Blumhouse, whose previous HBO credits include “The Normal Heart.”

The Jinx The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst The Official Website for the HBO Series


----------



## Gracie

The Interview is now available on Netflix. The first ten minutes got me some chuckles, but then I had to fast forward through the rest of it due to the idiocy of James Franco's over the top attempts at humor that was just DUMB.


----------



## Moonglow

Tuesday is the anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz...a moment of silence will be observed in my house followed with the raising of the flag of Israel..


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the British series "survivors". Interesting Post Apocalyptic story
> 
> 
> 
> There's gonna be a new series on HBO called The Jinx.
> 
> THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST
> 
> One of the most anticipated television events of 2015, it was announced today by Michael Lombardo, president, HBO Programming. Directed and produced by Andrew Jarecki and produced and shot by Marc Smerling (the Oscar® nominees behind “Capturing the Friedmans”), the six-part documentary series exposes long-buried information discovered during their seven-year investigation of a series of unsolved crimes, and the man suspected of being at its center – Robert Durst, scion of New York’s billionaire Durst family – and was made with his full cooperation. THE JINX will debut exclusively on HBO in Feb. 2015.
> 
> Brilliant, reclusive and the subject of relentless media scrutiny, Durst has never spoken
> publicly – until now. During exclusive interviews with Jarecki, he talks with startling candor, revealing secrets of a case that has baffled authorities for 30 years. Long suspected in the 1982 disappearance of his beautiful young wife in New York, the 2000 murder of the key witness in the case in Beverly Hills, and the subsequent murder and dismemberment of a neighbor in Galveston, Tex., Durst has consistently maintained his innocence, and remains a free man today.
> 
> This unprecedented documentary event tracks Jarecki as he develops a relationship with Durst, unearthing thousands of pages of hidden documents, police files, key witnesses, never-before-seen footage and private prison recordings.
> 
> “Andrew and Marc have done a brilliant job weaving a story that is both a character study and thrilling murder mystery. It literally kept me on the edge of my seat,” said Lombardo. ”I am thrilled that this amazing film has found a home on HBO.”
> 
> “What occurs in this series is so unique, there is no home for it other than HBO,” says Jarecki. “Over the seven years in which we pursued the story through all its unexpected revelations, uncovering the truth became an obsession. Now the audience can watch it unfold in front of them as it did for us.”
> 
> THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST marks Jarecki and Smerling’s second collaboration with HBO, following the landmark documentary “Capturing the Friedmans,” which was presented theatrically and televised by HBO. The series is co-produced and edited by Zac Stuart-Pontier, who previously worked with the filmmakers on “Catfish,” and executive produced by Jason Blum of Blumhouse, whose previous HBO credits include “The Normal Heart.”
> 
> The Jinx The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst The Official Website for the HBO Series
Click to expand...


I'm sorry I mentioned survivors. The first few episodes were very good, now it's terrible. 

Such potential just to become a bunch of foolishness


----------



## Gracie

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the British series "survivors". Interesting Post Apocalyptic story
> 
> 
> 
> There's gonna be a new series on HBO called The Jinx.
> 
> THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST
> 
> One of the most anticipated television events of 2015, it was announced today by Michael Lombardo, president, HBO Programming. Directed and produced by Andrew Jarecki and produced and shot by Marc Smerling (the Oscar® nominees behind “Capturing the Friedmans”), the six-part documentary series exposes long-buried information discovered during their seven-year investigation of a series of unsolved crimes, and the man suspected of being at its center – Robert Durst, scion of New York’s billionaire Durst family – and was made with his full cooperation. THE JINX will debut exclusively on HBO in Feb. 2015.
> 
> Brilliant, reclusive and the subject of relentless media scrutiny, Durst has never spoken
> publicly – until now. During exclusive interviews with Jarecki, he talks with startling candor, revealing secrets of a case that has baffled authorities for 30 years. Long suspected in the 1982 disappearance of his beautiful young wife in New York, the 2000 murder of the key witness in the case in Beverly Hills, and the subsequent murder and dismemberment of a neighbor in Galveston, Tex., Durst has consistently maintained his innocence, and remains a free man today.
> 
> This unprecedented documentary event tracks Jarecki as he develops a relationship with Durst, unearthing thousands of pages of hidden documents, police files, key witnesses, never-before-seen footage and private prison recordings.
> 
> “Andrew and Marc have done a brilliant job weaving a story that is both a character study and thrilling murder mystery. It literally kept me on the edge of my seat,” said Lombardo. ”I am thrilled that this amazing film has found a home on HBO.”
> 
> “What occurs in this series is so unique, there is no home for it other than HBO,” says Jarecki. “Over the seven years in which we pursued the story through all its unexpected revelations, uncovering the truth became an obsession. Now the audience can watch it unfold in front of them as it did for us.”
> 
> THE JINX: THE LIFE AND DEATHS OF ROBERT DURST marks Jarecki and Smerling’s second collaboration with HBO, following the landmark documentary “Capturing the Friedmans,” which was presented theatrically and televised by HBO. The series is co-produced and edited by Zac Stuart-Pontier, who previously worked with the filmmakers on “Catfish,” and executive produced by Jason Blum of Blumhouse, whose previous HBO credits include “The Normal Heart.”
> 
> The Jinx The Life and Deaths of Robert Durst The Official Website for the HBO Series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I mentioned survivors. The first few episodes were very good, now it's terrible.
> 
> Such potential just to become a bunch of foolishness
Click to expand...

That's how I felt about Alaskan Bush People. What a crock of crap that turned out to be. And the Brown family are nothing but thieves and liars.

Discovery REALLY needs to dump these fake shows.The only thing we are discovering is bullshit programming on their end.


----------



## Sarah G

Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?

Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com


----------



## Gracie

Haven't seen it, but I plan to. Looks good.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Haven't seen it, but I plan to. Looks good.


----------



## Sarah G

History channel has some good series.  I remember seeing theHatfields and McCoys on there a few years back.


----------



## Gracie

I wasn't impressed with hatfields and mccoys.


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com



I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.
Click to expand...

I didn't watch it yet, the next two are tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't mind if you spoil it, I'll still watch.


----------



## chikenwing

Gracie said:


> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.


Oh ya blacks are hunted down and gasses daily in this country,could you be even a bit more hysterical?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
Click to expand...



Wait hold up...The Jews were GIVEN land and currently receives all sorts of Gimmies. 

Blacks were given the back of the hand and told to get over it.

Tell me something, how can blacks who receive stuff better than blacks who didnt receive anything?  The disconnect is mind blowing.

BTW the Jews didnt endure anything for thousands of years...you're thinking of blacks and its more like 500 years.  Jews time to endure wasnt a 10th of that


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch it yet, the next two are tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't mind if you spoil it, I'll still watch.
Click to expand...


I have a friend recording it, so I doubt if I'll see much until it's over.  Saw what I saw at his house, sooooooo

I won't mind spoilers either.


----------



## NLT

ClosedCaption said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wait hold up...The Jews were GIVEN land and currently receives all sorts of Gimmies.
> 
> Blacks were given the back of the hand and told to get over it.
> 
> Tell me something, how can blacks who receive stuff better than blacks who didnt receive anything?  The disconnect is mind blowing.
> 
> BTW the Jews didnt endure anything for thousands of years...you're thinking of blacks and its more like 500 years.  Jews time to endure wasnt a 10th of that
Click to expand...

Glad I have white privilege so I dont have to be a whiny ass like you.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Neil N. Blowme said:


> A Simple Plan.   Excellent suspense.




OH MY FUCKING GOD....This is a great movie.  No lie


----------



## ClosedCaption

Alaskan Bush People is the show!  Haters!


----------



## ClosedCaption

If you like the Twilight Zone watch a show called "Black Mirror".  Then thank me later


----------



## Gracie

Knock it off with the race crap. This is the TV FORUM! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Uncensored2008

I'm watching "Borgia." Not the Showtime series, but a German/Czech production that I find to be better than "The Borgias"


----------



## ClosedCaption

Gracie said:


> Knock it off with the race crap. This is the TV FORUM! Thanks in advance.



Sorry, you led with it in the OP so I thought you wanted to discuss.  Obviously not because facts dont agree with your bs


----------



## Michelle420

I have Amazon Prime, I don't have netflix anymore.

I've been watching episodes of , "The Comeback" with Lisa Kudrow, and Old episodes of Curb your enthusiasm (on demand)


----------



## Gracie

ClosedCaption said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knock it off with the race crap. This is the TV FORUM! Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you led with it in the OP so I thought you wanted to discuss.  Obviously not because facts dont agree with your bs
Click to expand...

Can it, bub. We are discussing movies and tv shows. If you are too stupid to realize that, that's yer problem.
Again, knock it off.


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch it yet, the next two are tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't mind if you spoil it, I'll still watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend recording it, so I doubt if I'll see much until it's over.  Saw what I saw at his house, sooooooo
> 
> I won't mind spoilers either.
Click to expand...

Yeah, we know how it ends.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm watching "Borgia." Not the Showtime series, but a German/Czech production that I find to be better than "The Borgias"



I liked Showtime's version. we love our Netflix.


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch it yet, the next two are tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't mind if you spoil it, I'll still watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend recording it, so I doubt if I'll see much until it's over.  Saw what I saw at his house, sooooooo
> 
> I won't mind spoilers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know how it ends.
Click to expand...


Glad you know cuz if you didn't you'd have to sit through an incredible amount of commercials to find out. 

Good lord, I think the commercial to actual show ratio is 1 to 1. 

No way am I finishing the series with that being the case


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if Sons of Liberty has been on History channel but it is a three part series starting tomorrow at 9.  I thought it looked pretty good so I'm recording it.  Anyone seen this before?
> 
> Sons of Liberty - Episodes Video Schedule - HISTORY.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't watch it yet, the next two are tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't mind if you spoil it, I'll still watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend recording it, so I doubt if I'll see much until it's over.  Saw what I saw at his house, sooooooo
> 
> I won't mind spoilers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know how it ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you know cuz if you didn't you'd have to sit through an incredible amount of commercials to find out.
> 
> Good lord, I think the commercial to actual show ratio is 1 to 1.
> 
> No way am I finishing the series with that being the case
Click to expand...

I love the show.  Just started watching it.  Really good!


----------



## Gracie

I tried watching it...but it lost me.


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the last 40 minutes of the first episode. Looked promising.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't watch it yet, the next two are tonight and tomorrow night.  I don't mind if you spoil it, I'll still watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a friend recording it, so I doubt if I'll see much until it's over.  Saw what I saw at his house, sooooooo
> 
> I won't mind spoilers either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, we know how it ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you know cuz if you didn't you'd have to sit through an incredible amount of commercials to find out.
> 
> Good lord, I think the commercial to actual show ratio is 1 to 1.
> 
> No way am I finishing the series with that being the case
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the show.  Just started watching it.  Really good!
Click to expand...


I'm watching cuz I love history, but during one commercial break there were 11 in a row. 

ARGHHHHHH


----------



## Pop23

Found Sons of Liberty on the history channel on Roku. Only 3 commercials each break !


Much more enjoyable


----------



## mudwhistle

Gracie said:


> Thank you Mojo! I have it in my favs now.
> 
> Another really good one I found on netflix some time ago is called God On Trial. Some death camp jews put God on trial just a day or so before being gassed..and they knew they were soon to die. So they performed the trial in their camp. Just...wow.


I kind of like lighter material. One of my favorites is the BBC Masterpiece Classic:* Pride & Prejudice *starring* Colin Firth*

*Pride and Prejudice 1995 TV series - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*


----------



## Sarah G

The HBO John Adams series spans his entire life.  It's much more comprehensive and goes into more detail about the relationship with Thomas Jefferson and Ben Franklin and especially with his wife and confidant.  The characters are more developed but not as much about his cousin Sam Adams and Paul Revere as in The Sons Of Liberty.  

I liked it and just FF through the commercials and the gross battles.


----------



## Sarah G

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mojo! I have it in my favs now.
> 
> Another really good one I found on netflix some time ago is called God On Trial. Some death camp jews put God on trial just a day or so before being gassed..and they knew they were soon to die. So they performed the trial in their camp. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like lighter material. One of my favorites is the BBC Masterpiece Classic:* Pride & Prejudice *starring* Colin Firth*
> 
> *Pride and Prejudice 1995 TV series - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
Click to expand...

I love those movies too.


----------



## mudwhistle

Sarah G said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Mojo! I have it in my favs now.
> 
> Another really good one I found on netflix some time ago is called God On Trial. Some death camp jews put God on trial just a day or so before being gassed..and they knew they were soon to die. So they performed the trial in their camp. Just...wow.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like lighter material. One of my favorites is the BBC Masterpiece Classic:* Pride & Prejudice *starring* Colin Firth*
> 
> *Pride and Prejudice 1995 TV series - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love those movies too.
Click to expand...

The movie is really nice, but the series fills in the gaps the movie left out, and Colin Firth really nails Mr Darcy. I enjoyed the script in the series. A stuck up but moral rich man who is taught a lesson by a headstrong woman who he falls in love with almost at first sight. The mother reminds me of Monty Python. That high-pitched voice. Holy cow!!!


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> The HBO John Adams series spans his entire life.  It's much more comprehensive and goes into more detail about the relationship with Thomas Jefferson and Ben Franklin and especially with his wife and confidant.  The characters are more developed but not as much about his cousin Sam Adams and Paul Revere as in The Sons Of Liberty.
> 
> I liked it and just FF through the commercials and the gross battles.



A two hour episode, using the history channel/Roku was 1 hour 26 minutes. It eliminate 34 minutes of commercials and still every commercial break had at least two.  

That's insane!


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The HBO John Adams series spans his entire life.  It's much more comprehensive and goes into more detail about the relationship with Thomas Jefferson and Ben Franklin and especially with his wife and confidant.  The characters are more developed but not as much about his cousin Sam Adams and Paul Revere as in The Sons Of Liberty.
> 
> I liked it and just FF through the commercials and the gross battles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A two hour episode, using the history channel/Roku was 1 hour 26 minutes. It eliminate 34 minutes of commercials and still every commercial break had at least two.
> 
> That's insane!
Click to expand...

I agree with you.  The setup as it is needs to be revamped.  Too many commercials because The History Channel needs money.  Virtually every cable channel does the same.


----------



## Iceweasel

I thought the Tudors was pretty good, very well acted but Henry VIII grew to be a big boy so it loses a bit in that department. They should have used a different actor for those years. It would have been much better if it wasn't mostly a soap opera about the wives and spent more time on how it shaped England and much of the world as a result.


----------



## Darkwind

Mojo2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, history fans will cream their jeans at this site called Greater History.
> 
> They have super extensive and of the finest quality videos in playlistists on almost any conceivable historical stheme or major subject.
> 
> I literally was taken aback by the breadth and depth of their archives and its not some old slow ass dusty and under funded, under utilized site.
> 
> It's a YouTube Channel!!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Vist it and you will be shocked.
> 
> Pleasantly so!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> GREATER HISTORY - YouTube
> 
> _Dedicated to preserving and providing the best and most accurate historical and technical documentaries in the known universe.
> _​If I left here, never to return, I would like to be remembered as someone who made this resource known to the posters here.
Click to expand...

From Youtube.....



GREATER HISTORY has been terminated because we received multiple third-party claims of copyright infringement regarding material the user posted.


----------



## Darkwind

Pop23 said:


> Just watched Pandoras Promise on Netflix. About environmentalists that now favor nuclear energy.
> 
> A bit dry, but extremely interesting.


No shows with titties?

Its like I don't even know you....


----------



## Darkwind

Iceweasel said:


> I thought the Tudors was pretty good, very well acted but Henry VIII grew to be a big boy so it loses a bit in that department. They should have used a different actor for those years. It would have been much better if it wasn't mostly a soap opera about the wives and spent more time on how it shaped England and much of the world as a result.


I agree.  The Tudors is where I first caught Natalie Dormer.  I like the way she acts and looks.  She's in a Cheesy British SciFi series called "The Fades"....they only have one season out right now, but it wasn't too terrible.  I would reccomend it if you have a few beers and some tim e to kill  lol


----------



## Sarah G

Iceweasel said:


> I thought the Tudors was pretty good, very well acted but Henry VIII grew to be a big boy so it loses a bit in that department. They should have used a different actor for those years. It would have been much better if it wasn't mostly a soap opera about the wives and spent more time on how it shaped England and much of the world as a result.


The Tudors was one of my favs.  I see it's on Netflix but the John Adams series isn't.


----------



## Sarah G

I also liked Boss that was on Starz.  I subscribed one season just to watch that series but I couldn't justify it for that only so I only saw the one season.


----------



## Disir

Gracie said:


> Marco Polo-Netflix
> 
> Season 1 now available to watch. One word. AWESOME.



i just watched the first six episodes and then passed right out.  It's pretty good.


----------



## Gracie

Netflix= Machine Gun Preacher. Gerard Butler. Good flick.

Sam Childers - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gracie

Ironclad. Lots of familiar faces in this one. Charles Dance (tywin lannister), guy that was king in Troy, marble eye dude that was in Pirates of the caribbean. So far, good flick.


----------



## Gracie

Netflix Is Developing a Live-Action 8216 Legend of Zelda 8217 Series - Speakeasy - WSJ

Hmmm. This might be kinda interesting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

*Worth a watch honestly:*



*Bonus Video:*


----------



## Gracie

Netflix: House of Cards. I just started watching it last night. Love it! Kevin Spacey is such an awesome actor.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> Netflix: House of Cards. I just started watching it last night. Love it! Kevin Spacey is such an awesome actor.


Third season starts on the 27th.  I love that series.


----------



## Gracie

Just finished a marathon of watching House Of Cards.
Wow.

One thing bugs me though. Claire. Every time they show her, all I focus on is that hole in her damn neck. She needs to hide it with a scarf. And she reminds me of a lizard. The way she moves, her face, how she stands. Very lizardy. I had to drag my eyes away from that neck of hers just to see if she ever blinked..up and down, not side to side. And I almost barfed a little in my mouth when Frank kissed Meechum or whatever his name is.

This show kinda reminds me of Sons Of Anarchy. I hate all the key players except for a scant few.


----------



## Sarah G

Frank and Claire are the perfect couple (for each other) and I think she is absolutely beautiful.  Good lord I can't wait for the new season.  You know it all comes at once on NetFlix right?  No waiting for a weekly show.  So, be prepared to binge again.


----------



## Gracie

Claire is awful. But they picked the perfect person to play her. I swear that woman is a lizard alien disguised as an earthling.
I am torn with Frank. I like him alot...that southern charm I guess. And then I hate him. Then I like him again. But I won't care when he gets busted. However, even if he wound up in jail, he would be running the prison in no time.

I am prepped for another binge of it, lol. I also eagerly awaiting Wentworth and Orange Is The New Black.


----------



## Sarah G

Oh I've loved Kevin Spacey from afar for some time now..


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Gracie

Xpax...I think the name was. Kevin Spacey rocks.


----------



## Gracie

I'm wondering if the writers were doing a bit of channeling of Bill and Hillary as Frank and Claire. We know Hillary likes men AND women. Or at least, that's the scuttlebutt. And she is pretty ruthless. Bill is more laid back but he, too, has that southern charm.


----------



## Gracie

If you haven't watched Wentworth..or OITNB,..now might be the time to do a marathon watch of those two Netflix shows. Both are very good.


----------



## Gracie

Back to HoC and channeling. I wonder if Tusk is a bit of it as one of the Koch bros.


----------



## Pop23

Watched "in a world" about those iconic voices heard on movie trailers and commercials.

Cute/funny movie with a couple big stars in cameos.

Worth a watch


----------



## Sarah G

Sarah G said:


> Oh I've loved Kevin Spacey from afar for some time now..


Red Redington played this song on Blacklist this week.  I just had a chance to watch my recording.  Excellent as usual!  

It was The Kenyon Family episode.


----------



## Sarah G

I've been watching The Jinx that I posted about upthread.  So good.

They had a promo before the show last night that tonight on HBO at 9, Edward Snowden documentary.  I just put it on record, it's called Citizenfour.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> Frank and Claire are the perfect couple (for each other) and I think she is absolutely beautiful.  Good lord I can't wait for the new season.  You know it all comes at once on NetFlix right?  No waiting for a weekly show.  So, be prepared to binge again.


 
Claire is more evil than Frank

Great couple


----------



## Sarah G

rightwinger said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank and Claire are the perfect couple (for each other) and I think she is absolutely beautiful.  Good lord I can't wait for the new season.  You know it all comes at once on NetFlix right?  No waiting for a weekly show.  So, be prepared to binge again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire is more evil than Frank
> 
> Great couple
Click to expand...

Remember this, RW?


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Frank and Claire are the perfect couple (for each other) and I think she is absolutely beautiful.  Good lord I can't wait for the new season.  You know it all comes at once on NetFlix right?  No waiting for a weekly show.  So, be prepared to binge again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire is more evil than Frank
> 
> Great couple
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember this, RW?
Click to expand...

 
Still remember the spider in the glass


----------



## Gracie

Automata, with Antonio Banderas. Kinda along the lines of I Robot, but still I gave it a 4 out of 5.


----------



## Sarah G

House of Cards is up.


----------



## Gracie

Has anyone noticed that when Frank plays his vid games to unwind, that he plays God Of War, Ascension?


----------



## koshergrl

AquaAthena said:


> True. Sometimes one needs to get through a couple of eps to see where it is going. I found this to be factual with The Killing, a four-season series on Netflix. It just kept getting more absorbing for anyone that likes a _quiet, compelling mystery _with superb acting and writing. I binged it over a period of a week. This is the way to see this series
> 
> Loved the two main detectives and their relationship.  This series was taken after a Danish series and used Canadian actors I had never heard of and the setting is supposedly, Seattle, WA but filmed in Vancouver, BC.  Gave it 5 stars only because I couldn't give it 10.


 
I liked the killing up till the end. By the end it was just a little too much.


----------



## Gracie

Season 3, epi 5 of House Of Cards. 
DAYUM that frank is an asshole! And claire? Oy. Horrible people. 
I love this show.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Season 3, epi 5 of House Of Cards.
> DAYUM that frank is an asshole! And claire? Oy. Horrible people.
> I love this show.



Still in season two. That show has more twists and turns than a Colorado mountain road!

I've been stunned so many times. Good to know it hasn't turned away from what makes it so disturbingly fascinating.


----------



## strollingbones

i just finished 'breaking bad'...awesome but i admit to pulling for jessie the whole time...even when he was beating the pud outta walter


----------



## Sarah G

I finally got to the first epi.  It was pretty good, I don't love him as president though.


----------



## Pop23

Watched the documentary "over nighters" about a North Dakota pastor attempting to help all the people flocking there looking for work in the oil fields with no where to live because there is almost no housing in the area. 

Good documentary with a shocking ending.


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Watched the documentary "over nighters" about a North Dakota pastor attempting to help all the people flocking there looking for work in the oil fields with no where to live because there is almost no housing in the area.
> 
> Good documentary with a shocking ending.


On TV or where did you see it?  I love a good documentary.


----------



## strollingbones

i have avoided the overnights....just like i do with my brothers keeper

and the animal film......i prefer true crime....


----------



## Sarah G

Have you seen The Jinx on HBO, Bones?


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watched the documentary "over nighters" about a North Dakota pastor attempting to help all the people flocking there looking for work in the oil fields with no where to live because there is almost no housing in the area.
> 
> Good documentary with a shocking ending.
> 
> 
> 
> On TV or where did you see it?  I love a good documentary.
Click to expand...


Netflix


----------



## Gracie

Mr Gracie heard me groaning and omg'ing and once in awhile muttering STUPID or OY at my screen and said fuck it....he's gonna watch too. He is on season 1, epi 7.


----------



## Gracie

Actually..the more I watch this, the more I think Frank Underwood is based on a LOT of Obama.


----------



## Gracie

So...who has finished season 3 of House Of Cards?

Spoiler:


Spoiler: summation of ending season 3.



I didn't think Stamper would go thru with it...but he did. He's perfect as Franks second hand man. Both are two peas in a pod. Wackadoodles.
Claire? Sorry, but too late for me to feel any pity for her at all. She's a wackadoodle too.


----------



## strollingbones

okay sons g/f was an intern.....for bush....o dont get me started ...well at the bush white house...twice even....it just gives me the heebeegeebees....thinking about that...but i digress.....so at dinner i ask her...what is more realistic....house of cards or west wing?

her reply....house of cards and i do not think that would just apply to the bush adm either


----------



## strollingbones

o hell now you have me started....so i am trying to get over this republican vixen who claims it was just a youthful mistake....yes my son is old enough now to have g/fs with youthful mistakes....but i always see a republican lurking inside her...sorry but once a damn heartless brainless republican...always one....then......they come over for dinner and i am playing queen....honey hush she did not know who queen was...omg.....


----------



## strollingbones

okay back to the op topic...whew sorry....i am watching....sister wives on hulu...forgive me...i cant forgive myself....it is rather weirdly oddly addictive....at first i could buy into the sister wives wanting to have support and more family than a simple man can give one...and that man kody brown is about as simple as they get...but i could get with the support team and built in friends....there was some upsides there..but then ....i got to researching...yes i was bored enough to research the brown family or as kody likes to call it...the kody brown family...so one of the kids gets sick.truly the 3 yr old...mother is christine....and non of the other wives go to the hospital...kid was in there for 11 days?  well that is not the type of support i would expect...and get this kody brown did not stay at the hospital with 3 rd  wife and sick child...now perhaps its just me....but in single marriage you would see the father there too...

i did enjoy marco polo...and damn if you get the chance ...watch the korean drama  the kings face....
i know i know but i had a lot of time while hubby was down...


----------



## Sarah G

I got through the second epi on Cards.  It would be better if they weren't quite so corrupt.  I know politics is corruption inherently but this is just too much, I think. 

That guy Stampor  is getting sickening.  I haven't seen much but I think he's next to die.


----------



## Gracie

Stamper is totally creepy.

Meanwhile..I am TRYING to give Breaking Bad a chance. Season 1, epi 5 just starting. I don't know how long I will last though. It just isn't....well....doing anything for me.


----------



## Gracie

Speaking of House Of Cards. The corruption is awful, and everyone stabs everyone else in the back. Reminds me of the Mafia. Smile to your face, slide the knife in yer back. No morals. No conscience. And anyone that does have morals or a conscience...they get killed off or shut up real fast.

I think every person in the USA needs to watch HoC. Smoke equals fire and that show is shitload of smoke even though it is "just hollywood". Um. No. It's what is really going on.


----------



## lutraphile

It was a much weaker season than the previous two imo. The last few episodes were very underwhelming


----------



## Gracie

Just finished season 1. I am not quite hooked yet. Maybe this is just sloppy seconds compared to House Of Cards. I dunno.
I don't much like any of the characters. HATE his wife and her dorky thieving sister...the obnoxious DEA husband of hers and his nasty mouth. I guess the only one I have any emotion for is the MS son. I presume that is what he has. And I liked Hugo...but he's no longer on the show I guess.

Both cookers seems surprised all the time when they see violence from the "distributor" but neither one think about the violence this shit does that THEY make. For money.

I dunno. Still on the fence with this one.


----------



## strollingbones

stick with it....i think for people with cancer it is kinda hard to get into....or perhaps we all long to go rogue and do something like this.....but stick with it...


----------



## Sarah G

This season is a little weaker than one and two.  Still interesting enough to keep me watching.

I never could get into Breaking Bad, I really don't like Sons of Anarchy either.  Maybe too much violence for me.  I can take a certain amount but then I have to get away from it.  Even boxing, I can watch for about 5 minutes but then I'm out.  

I did watch many seasons of Dexter tho so my theory about violence kind of went out the window.


----------



## Gracie

The ONLY thing I connected with while watching Breaking Bad was when they did the "intervention". What he said resonated with me. A lot. Pay all that money, go thru all that agony, just to stay alive another year or two due to selfish people who KNOW he is going to die anyway because of the stage of the disease. And him not being the "man" in the family because his wife wears the pants...it just got to me when he folded.

This show depresses me. I slept wildly and had really bad dreams about rotting bodies, pus, puke, vomit, melting flesh, etc. So...I am done with it. I rated it 2 stars and dumped it. I want a more restful sleep tonight.

I don't think anyone will ever understand, unless they have heard, themselves, the "you have cancer". I know how he feels and get it, why he didn't want to do the treatments. I get it. So did his wacko sisterinlaw.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> This season is a little weaker than one and two.  Still interesting enough to keep me watching.
> 
> I never could get into Breaking Bad, I really don't like Sons of Anarchy either.  Maybe too much violence for me.  I can take a certain amount but then I have to get away from it.  Even boxing, I can watch for about 5 minutes but then I'm out.
> 
> I did watch many seasons of Dexter tho so my theory about violence kind of went out the window.


I will not watch Dexter. But I hear ya about Sons Of Anarchy. I did watch it all the way thru but the only reason I did for so long was waiting for Gemma to die...and her getting her comeuppance. I hated her with a passion.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> So...who has finished season 3 of House Of Cards?
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summation of ending season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Stamper would go thru with it...but he did. He's perfect as Franks second hand man. Both are two peas in a pod. Wackadoodles.
> Claire? Sorry, but too late for me to feel any pity for her at all. She's a wackadoodle too.


I thought season 3 limped to a finish

They should have let Doug die at the end of season 2


----------



## Gracie

I think I will start Mad Men.


----------



## Gracie

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who has finished season 3 of House Of Cards?
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summation of ending season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Stamper would go thru with it...but he did. He's perfect as Franks second hand man. Both are two peas in a pod. Wackadoodles.
> Claire? Sorry, but too late for me to feel any pity for her at all. She's a wackadoodle too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought season 3 limped to a finish
> 
> They should have let Doug die at the end of season 2
Click to expand...

I'm pretty much over Doug Stamper. He is an irritant. When they slide away from Frank and his shenanigans to dedicate a whole episode to Doug, they risk a lot. Nobody is interested in wackadoodle Doug and his obsessions.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...who has finished season 3 of House Of Cards?
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: summation of ending season 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Stamper would go thru with it...but he did. He's perfect as Franks second hand man. Both are two peas in a pod. Wackadoodles.
> Claire? Sorry, but too late for me to feel any pity for her at all. She's a wackadoodle too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought season 3 limped to a finish
> 
> They should have let Doug die at the end of season 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty much over Doug Stamper. He is an irritant. When they slide away from Frank and his shenanigans to dedicate a whole episode to Doug, they risk a lot. Nobody is interested in wackadoodle Doug and his obsessions.
Click to expand...

Rachel was a more interesting character


----------



## Gracie

Rachel got a bum deal, thats fer sure.


----------



## Gracie

I love Kevin Spacey. He posted this on his Twitter. lol




*Kevin Spacey* @KevinSpacey · Feb 23
Think the kids cant get in on #HOC? Not anymore! #SesameStreet House of Bricks with #FrankUnderwolf. How brilliant!


----------



## Gracie

Mad Men. I don't get what it's supposed to be about? Sexually harassment at the workplace? Treating wives like garbage? Smoking up a storm? Good Ol Boy mentality? Biddies clucking at new neighbors? 

I don't think I like it so far. On season 1, epi 4 and not impressed but my blood pressure sure has risen.


----------



## Gracie

I couldn't take any more of MadMen. Talk about a snoozefest. Ick.


----------



## Mr. H.

I watched these two on Sunday night...

Frequencies 2013 - IMDb

Detachment 2011 - IMDb

I enjoyed them both.


----------



## Sarah G

Season 5, Game of Thrones, April 12


"Lannister, Baratheon, Stark, Tyrell — they're all just spokes in a wheel." Daenerys Targaryen's words open the action-packed second trailer of Game of Thrones Season Five with a promise to burn down the houses, one by one. While the first teaser for the upcoming episodes underlined the fact that "Justice has a price," this new clip previews the swordplay and bloodshed to come. Dragons, fire, glimpses of various battles and the sight of throats being slit flash by; apparently, winter is still coming for Jon Snow. 

The network previously announced that Season Five will premiere April 12th. The new season will feature a dozen new characters, including the High Sparrow (played by Brazil actor Jonathan Pryce) and Doran Martell (played by Alexander Siddig). But a trio of familiar faces – Bran Stark (Isaac Hempstead) and helpers Meera Reed (Ellie Kendrick) and Hodor (Kristian Nairn) – will not be involved in the new episodes.

After Nairn accidentally revealed the news last September, Game of Thrones showrunner David Benioff later explained that the characters' absence will be essential to the show's narrative.

Read more:  Game of Thrones Season Five Trailer Bring on the Dragons Rolling Stone 

Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook


----------



## Gracie

Just finished watching Kon Tiki. Excellent movie.


----------



## Sarah G

Gracie said:


> I couldn't take any more of MadMen. Talk about a snoozefest. Ick.


Harry Hamlin was in that, he's kind of laid back for my taste.  I never could get into Mad Men either.


----------



## Gracie

Sarah G said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't take any more of MadMen. Talk about a snoozefest. Ick.
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Hamlin was in that, he's kind of laid back for my taste.  I never could get into Mad Men either.
Click to expand...

BORING.  I don't get it why it won so many awards. Maybe a snoozefest award.

If you like adventure movies based on true stories...do check out Kon Tiki. I was pleasantly surprised. And here all this time I thought Polynesia was "discovered" by hawaiians. Nope. Peru.


----------



## Gracie

Wait a minute. Hawaii was "discovered" by Polynesia? Whatever. BOTH were originally inhabited by peruvians explorers1500 years ago. In a ...ready?..BALSAM WOOD raft. Balsa wood. Oy.


----------



## Gracie

I was thrilled to see Quest For Fire is now on Netflix! I just finished watching it...again. I have seen it about 4 times and in another year or so, I will watch it again. Ron Perlman ROCKS as a caveman! No language is spoken..except grunts since they are cavemen, but the expressions on their faces, how they ACTED were words enough. Drama, comedy, sex, it's a great flick.

Quest for Fire 1981 - IMDb


----------



## Gracie

Rabbit-Proof Fence.

Good flick. Shameful, what is done to indigenous peoples.

Rabbit-Proof Fence 2002 - IMDb


----------



## Mr. H.

This is a really good one:

Chef 2014 - IMDb


----------



## Gracie

Mr. Pip, with Hugh Laurie. Good flick.

_As a war rages on in the province of Bougainville in Papua New Guinea, a young girl becomes transfixed by the Charles Dickens novel Great Expectations, which is being read at school by the only white man in the village._


----------



## Gracie

Bloodline. I tried to get into it, but only got to episode 3. Too damn boring.


----------



## Mr. H.

I just finished watching Houdini and quite liked it. It's a two part mini-series. 
I really like the actor Adren Brody.


----------



## Sarah G

Mr. H. said:


> This is a really good one:
> 
> Chef 2014 - IMDb


I think I saw this one.  I'll take a look this weekend.


----------



## Gracie

I ordered The Hobbit Battle of the Five Armies, so I think this weekend (if it arrives by then) I am going to do a Hobbit Marathon..from start to finish.

I'll check out Chef 2014 tonight. I don't think anything good is on tv on thursday nights.


----------



## Gracie

Not sure I want to see Chef. I read what its about and nothing grabbed my interest enough to check it out.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Mr. H. said:


> This is a really good one:
> 
> Chef 2014 - IMDb



It was alright. I just don't get that excited about cooking. But if you liked _Chef _you'll probably like _100 Foot Journey_ about Indian immigrants who open up a restaurant in France.

Sometimes it seems like the choice on Netflix is between a murder mystery, a zombie movie or a movie about cuisine. I know that's an exaggeration, but it just seems that way sometimes.


----------



## Gracie

Treeshepherd said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really good one:
> 
> Chef 2014 - IMDb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was alright. I just don't get that excited about cooking. But if you liked _Chef _you'll probably like _100 Foot Journey_ about Indian immigrants who open up a restaurant in France.
> 
> Sometimes it seems like the choice on Netflix is between a murder mystery, a zombie movie or a movie about cuisine. I know that's an exaggeration, but it just seems that way sometimes.
Click to expand...

I like foreign flicks..depending. Sometimes I stumble on some really great movies. Sometimes...duds.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Gracie said:


> Bloodline. I tried to get into it, but only got to episode 3. Too damn boring.



I watched Bloodline all the way through. It wasn't my favorite, and I wouldn't recommend it unless you've run out of things to watch. But the seedy brother (Danny) intrigued me. Danny was played by Australian actor Ben Mendelsohn. I thought his performance was unique and I can't really think of another character that compares.


----------



## Gracie

I was going to wiki Danny to see what the fuck all that was about with Daddy and some chick with the gold necklace. I am presuming Daddy had something to do with her death or covered it up or something.
It was just too damn negative for me..and boring...and slow. Blech.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Gracie said:


> I like foreign flicks



I watched The Returned (Les Revenants) on Netflix. It's French. Again, I don't know if I'd recommend it because it isn't for everyone. I thought it was trippy and different and spooky. Cinematography is excellent. I really liked the music. You can usually tell right away if a show is going to be crappy if it has a crappy music score. Anyway, yeah, really beautiful scenery and a whacked out plot. Ending could have been stronger.

and it's sort of slow, so probably not for people who need tons of action


----------



## Treeshepherd

I liked House of Cards season 1.

Missed season 2. 

Watched a couple episodes of season 3 at a friend's house and it seems like it completely sucks now.


----------



## Gracie

I'm trying to remember the name of the asian move I watched...guy was a musician but wound up preparing the dead for burial. Not a spooky movie..just a moving one of empathy and compassion. I will have to go look at my list and see what it's called. 

Another one was german soldiers (all must have subtitles or I won't watch), where they were stuck with british soldiers in a cabin in deep snow in the middle of nowhere. It was a good movie too. They HAD to get along to survive.

It is also where I found The Stoning Of Soraya. Can't get it on streaming now..has to be dvd and I don't have that. Just streaming. It was a horrible movie. Awful. Not bad as in acting, etc. It was horrible and awful on what villages do to a woman accused of having an affair with a man by her own husband because he wanted her dead so he could marry a 13 year old.
I think that is when I realized just how evil islam is.


----------



## Gracie

Departures 2008 - IMDb

Asian (japanese) flick is called DEPARTURES.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Secrets and Lies (2014, not to be confused with others of the same name) is a 6 part Australian TV drama. I'd only recommend it if you have lots of time on your hands. I think I watched the whole thing when I was hung over after St. Patrick's Day, probably slept through half of it.

It's another slow burning noir. I liked the scenery in Brisbane, Australia. 

There's good stuff coming out of Australia. One of my top favorite Netflix series was Rake, the Aussie version (2010)
Rake TV Series 2010 - IMDb


----------



## Iceweasel

Gracie said:


> Mad Men. I don't get what it's supposed to be about? Sexually harassment at the workplace? Treating wives like garbage? Smoking up a storm? Good Ol Boy mentality? Biddies clucking at new neighbors?
> 
> I don't think I like it so far. On season 1, epi 4 and not impressed but my blood pressure sure has risen.


I'm watching it now, I think I'm in the second season. I believe the point of the show is how different it was then, maybe a bit exaggerated in everyday America, especially since it's a Manhatten ad agency, but a lot of truth to it. 

The problem is there are very few likeable characters, that's the main flaw with the show. Well acted and written but when you don't like the main character it's hard to accept. Even Breaking Bad had the good side of the guy people could identify with on some level. 

Don's wife is about the only decent person on the show, but I like seeing the items I grew up with and love the cars!


----------



## Sarah G

I saw the Steve Jobs movie awhile back, it was pretty good but just now watched Steve Jobs - One Last Thing and it was really good.  Just trying Bloodline right now.  Anyone see it?


----------



## Disir

Interview with a Hit Man.  

That's a good flic.


----------



## Gracie

I tried to watch The Red Road cuz I love Momoa but I just couldn't get in to it.

Now I am in the process of watching LIfe Of A King with Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## Mr. H.

Disir said:


> Interview with a Hit Man.
> 
> That's a good flic.


Thanks. I added that to my list.


----------



## Gracie

Life Of A King was really good. Then again, anything Cuba Gooding is in is good.


----------



## Pop23

Good series about a fictitious IBM challenger in the early days of the PC. 

Halt and catch fire

Steaming on Netflix.


----------



## Gracie

I've seen it before but wanted to watch it again since it's been a long time...still...its a good flick: Regarding Henry with Harrison Ford and Anne Bening.


----------



## Sarah G

Treeshepherd said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bloodline. I tried to get into it, but only got to episode 3. Too damn boring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Bloodline all the way through. It wasn't my favorite, and I wouldn't recommend it unless you've run out of things to watch. But the seedy brother (Danny) intrigued me. Danny was played by Australian actor Ben Mendelsohn. I thought his performance was unique and I can't really think of another character that compares.
Click to expand...

I always loved Sam Shepherd and the cop brother, John Rayburn is a favorite of mine from Friday Night Lights, Kyle Chandler.  I thought it was good and I'll watch the second season whenever/if it comes to Netflix.


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Good series about a fictitious IBM challenger in the early days of the PC.
> 
> Halt and catch fire
> 
> Steaming on Netflix.


That looks like something I'd watch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.


was wondering,will netflicks find any tv movie or tv episode from a  show out there for you to buy? 

I want to find some tv movies of an actor i like and at my library they dont even have it available through inter library loan nor do they have it available to order at this video store i go to that finds those things.


----------



## Gracie

@9/11 inside job Have you tried amazon? Or ebay? Who is the actor? Maybe in my wanderings I can find some of the movies.


----------



## Pop23

9/11 inside job said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> was wondering,will netflicks find any tv movie or tv episode from a  show out there for you to buy?
> 
> I want to find some tv movies of an actor i like and at my library they dont even have it available through inter library loan nor do they have it available to order at this video store i go to that finds those things.
Click to expand...


Craigslist?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> @9/11 inside job Have you tried amazon? Or ebay? Who is the actor? Maybe in my wanderings I can find some of the movies.



No I havent actually.thats a good idea though.I'll try it.thanks.

Its Ian Ziering.He was my favorite character on 90210.steve sanders was the coolest dude. I am a HUGE fan of his work and most the stuff he has done since then are tv movies I want to see and i wrote and called his fanclub for any information and amazingly,they said they had nothing they could give,zilch.

aren't fanclubs suppose to have all their work available where you can order all the stuff they have been in?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pop23 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> was wondering,will netflicks find any tv movie or tv episode from a  show out there for you to buy?
> 
> I want to find some tv movies of an actor i like and at my library they dont even have it available through inter library loan nor do they have it available to order at this video store i go to that finds those things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Craigslist?
Click to expand...


Thats a good idea as well.I'll also try that.thanks.


----------



## Gracie

@9/11 inside job
Ian Ziering - IMDb

He was on the last Celebrity Apprentice. There is a list of the movies he has been in, in the link above.


----------



## Gracie

A list of all the movies and tv shows he has appeared in:

Ian Ziering Filmography List of Ian Ziering Movies and TV Shows - Who s Dated Who 

Then you can go to amazon or ebay and purchase the ones you want.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> A list of all the movies and tv shows he has appeared in:
> 
> Ian Ziering Filmography List of Ian Ziering Movies and TV Shows - Who s Dated Who
> 
> Then you can go to amazon or ebay and purchase the ones you want.



as far as what you know and what your hunch is,you think they will have like episodes of a tv show he was in   from other tv shows i saw him in other than 90210 after that show?

I knew how to find the stuff he was in like you just showed me,but I would like to get all the stuff he was in.you think they will have all his stuff by chance? tv movies and that kind of thing after 90210 ended?


----------



## Gracie

I dunno. Why not tweet him and ask him?


----------



## Pop23

9/11 inside job said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A list of all the movies and tv shows he has appeared in:
> 
> Ian Ziering Filmography List of Ian Ziering Movies and TV Shows - Who s Dated Who
> 
> Then you can go to amazon or ebay and purchase the ones you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as what you know and what your hunch is,you think they will have like episodes of a tv show he was in   from other tv shows i saw him in other than 90210 after that show?
> 
> I knew how to find the stuff he was in like you just showed me,but I would like to get all the stuff he was in.you think they will have all his stuff by chance? tv movies and that kind of thing after 90210 ended?
Click to expand...


Search function is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Gracie

Ian Ziering IanZiering Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gracie said:


> Ian Ziering IanZiering Twitter


very informative stuff there.i dont have twitter or facebook but I will for sure have to look into trying to at least get twitter.

I had no idea you could do that kind of stuff.I hear the word twitter mentioned and all that all the time but dont know anything about it so I'll have to get familiar with it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

That being said Gracie,tell me all there is you need to know about netflicks.other than being able to buy movies from them,what else they have to offer? tv shows as well I assume?


----------



## Gracie

Netflix costs 8.99 per month for two people on 2 different tvs. That is just streaming service. If you want the dvd to be mailed to you, it costs more I think. Just got to Netflix - Watch TV Shows Online Watch Movies Online and read up on it.
You can't buy movies from them. That is amazon or ebay. Netflix buys the rights to stream their movies but some are not available for streaming and you have to rent the dvd.  Sometimes they don't have certain shows. HBO and Showtime refused netflix the rights to stream their shows. Other streaming services are amazon, hulu, youtube, etc.


----------



## Sarah G

I've been watching Chef's Table.  Six episodes and not a show that teaches you how to cook but the mindset and technique of these different world renound chefs.  

They all share a sort of reverence for food but oddly enough, they talk about how much it envelopes their lives.  They have families but the food is really all there is.

There's one who is here in the US, NY, also has a reverence for the earth and feels you start there, with science in creating patches of earth to grow the food for flavor rather than thinking about certain types of meals you want to create.  

I'm not binge watching but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Gracie

The Homesman. Kinda slow. But lots of recognizable faces. I liked it.


----------



## Sarah G

Been watching SOA.  I tried it again after dropping it for awhile, I hated the violence but I learned to get passed it.  I love Jimmy Smits anyway but I really love him in SOA.  He starts in season 5.


----------



## Muhammed

Do any of you hate having to scroll sideways when selecting a movie on Netflix?

It can take longer to find a movie you want to watch that it does to watch the movie.

Not there's a fix for that irritating problem.

Netflix God Mode


----------



## rightwinger

Muhammed said:


> Do any of you hate having to scroll sideways when selecting a movie on Netflix?
> 
> It can take longer to find a movie you want to watch that it does to watch the movie.
> 
> Not there's a fix for that irritating problem.
> 
> Netflix God Mode



I don't mind it

I just wish I could get an index of all the films they are currently showing


----------



## Muhammed

rightwinger said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you hate having to scroll sideways when selecting a movie on Netflix?
> 
> It can take longer to find a movie you want to watch that it does to watch the movie.
> 
> Not there's a fix for that irritating problem.
> 
> Netflix God Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind it
> 
> I just wish I could get an index of all the films they are currently showing
Click to expand...

List of Netflix Movies and TV Shows AllFlicks


----------



## Muhammed

Three movies streaming on Neflix that I have to recommend right now are...

1) Stand Up Guys: starring Christopher Walken , Al Pacino and Alan Arkin. Great fun movie about a bunch of elderly gangsters getting back together. Highly recommended. I give it 5 stars.

2) Gardens of the Night: Tom Arnold plays the most realistic creepiest kidnapper/child predator. Probably his best performance ever. The movie has a tearjerker ending. 

3) Let the Right one In: The best vampire movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Sarah G

Muhammed said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of you hate having to scroll sideways when selecting a movie on Netflix?
> 
> It can take longer to find a movie you want to watch that it does to watch the movie.
> 
> Not there's a fix for that irritating problem.
> 
> Netflix God Mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind it
> 
> I just wish I could get an index of all the films they are currently showing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> List of Netflix Movies and TV Shows AllFlicks
Click to expand...

That's a good feature.


----------



## Sarah G

The series Grace and Frankie is good.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Muhammed said:


> Let the Right one In: The best vampire movie I've ever seen.



It was good but dont get ahead of yourself there.  Best ever?  Nah


----------



## Spare_change

Mojo2 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What produced the attitudes and behaviors of US Blacks hasn't to do as much with the degree of inhumanity they faced, but the type of inhumanity.
> 
> I'm postulating the idea that different living conditions will result in different types of behavior traits.
> 
> You know that the gender of embryonic alligators is determined by the temperature of the mound where the mother deposits and tends her eggs.
> 
> A few degrees warmer and the eggs become males. A few degrees cooler they all become females. At temperatures in between they produce baby alligators.of both sexes.
> 
> Had Blacks been faced with what the Jews faced in the Holocaust maybe Blacks might exhibit the same kinds of attitudes as current day Jews...or as the descendants of those who survived the death camp ordeal.
> 
> Had Jews been subject to the same cultural admonitions and prohibitions and by degree, lesser, inhumanities to them based on their living as slaves as Blacks did and endured the break up of their traditionally strong nuclear family as Blacks did, and were unable to assimilate into the larger society because their skin color branded them, unlike Jews who could and often did pass as gentiles, who's to say how Jews today might have turned out?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing this means ... "You don't know how good ya got it, until ya know how bad it could be."


----------



## Mr. H.

This may (or may not) have been mentioned, but I suggest you check out "Chef's Table". 
Don't expect a cooking show. It's rather cerebral in that it delves into the minds, hearts, and lives of now successful chefs. 

It's very well done (pun!). 

I give it three beers...


----------



## Sarah G

Another one I'm watching now is The Mind of a Chef.  One season on Japanese/American cuisine, one on Southern cooking and the third, I haven't seen yet.  That first episode on Ramen Noodles got me hooked.


----------



## Muhammed

Lately on Netflix..

The Honey Badgers was good. I reccomend it.

Also, "Trip to the Moon" is now streaming on Netflix. You should probably take a hit of LSD about 40 minutes before you go on that trip.


----------



## Mr. H.

Muhammed said:


> Lately on Netflix..
> 
> The Honey Badgers was good. I reccomend it.
> 
> Also, "Trip to the Moon" is now streaming on Netflix. You should probably take a hit of LSD about 40 minutes before you go on that trip.


A search of the Netflix site turns up neither.


----------



## Muhammed

Mr. H. said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately on Netflix..
> 
> The Honey Badgers was good. I reccomend it.
> 
> Also, "Trip to the Moon" is now streaming on Netflix. You should probably take a hit of LSD about 40 minutes before you go on that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> A search of the Netflix site turns up neither.
Click to expand...

Try  
"Le Voyage dans la lune".


----------



## Mr. H.

Muhammed said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately on Netflix..
> 
> The Honey Badgers was good. I reccomend it.
> 
> Also, "Trip to the Moon" is now streaming on Netflix. You should probably take a hit of LSD about 40 minutes before you go on that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> A search of the Netflix site turns up neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try
> "Le Voyage dans la lune".
Click to expand...

Got it. 

But... even IMDB doesn't show anything for The Honey Badgers. Unless it's "Vlogbrothers".= Honey Badgers: The Crazy Truth.
Izzatit?


----------



## Muhammed

Mr. H. said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately on Netflix..
> 
> The Honey Badgers was good. I reccomend it.
> 
> Also, "Trip to the Moon" is now streaming on Netflix. You should probably take a hit of LSD about 40 minutes before you go on that trip.
> 
> 
> 
> A search of the Netflix site turns up neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try
> "Le Voyage dans la lune".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Got it.
> 
> But... even IMDB doesn't show anything for The Honey Badgers. Unless it's "Vlogbrothers".= Honey Badgers: The Crazy Truth.
> Izzatit?
Click to expand...


My mistake, actually the show I was referring to is "Nature: Honey Badgers".


----------



## Muhammed

Another classic that is streaming on Netflix right now is "Nosferatu: A Symphony of Horror". (1922)


----------



## Mr. H.

Just watched "Hector and the Search for Happiness".
I laughed.
I cried. 
Then I laughed then cried. And smiled. 
Worth the watch.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Sarah G said:


> The series Grace and Frankie is good.



I'm sure it has its charm; but I stopped watching once I realized that they were trying to pass of Martin Sheen and the Law and Order guy as gay. That's a ridiculous stretch. Poor casting...


----------



## fbj

Do they have any fetishes flicks on Netflix?


----------



## Iceweasel

Sarah G said:


> The series Grace and Frankie is good.


Yes it was. Surprisingly politically incorrect in places but Jane and Lilly were hilarious.


----------



## Sarah G

Iceweasel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The series Grace and Frankie is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Surprisingly politically incorrect in places but Jane and Lilly were hilarious.
Click to expand...

I agree.  Jane and Lily are so adorable in this.  I don't think they're acting really, probably pretty close to what they are IRL.  

The gay husbands is really creative and I like the characters.  I even love the theme music.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## rightwinger

fbj said:


> Do they have any fetishes flicks on Netflix?


 
I guess that would depend on your fetish


----------



## Mr. H.

lutraphile said:


> A TV show, not a movie, but I am obsessed with Bojack Horseman.
> I watched the first couple episodes as just something to do when bored, thought it would be Family Guy-ish. It isn't. It's the best show I've ever seen. The problem is so many people abandoned it in the first few episodes- I nearly did. But this article sums up the show well:
> BoJack Horseman s Radically Funny Sadness -- Vulture


My son works at Netflix and he was in an episode. Just an extra briefly standing in the background but it looks just like him LOL. 
I think they just wanted to prank him.


----------



## playtime

Sarah G said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The series Grace and Frankie is good.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was. Surprisingly politically incorrect in places but Jane and Lilly were hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree.  Jane and Lily are so adorable in this.  I don't think they're acting really, probably pretty close to what they are IRL.
> 
> The gay husbands is really creative and I like the characters.  I even love the theme music.
Click to expand...


I just heard an interview with Lily Tomlin a few weeks ago & she said that the beach house in the show was actually her grandmother's.  I think it's still belongs to her family.


----------



## Sarah G

I just watched a good documentary, Keith Richards, Under the Influence.  He was always under the influence but this was about people who influenced him like his mother, Muddy Waters, Gregory Isaacs, Chuck Berry, Bob Marley...  So much good music and a great story.

The guy looks like a road map his skin is so wrinkled, he still smokes and drinks.  He's a great guy though which I never thought about and very smart.  Give it a listen.


----------



## Iceweasel

Sarah G said:


> I just watched a good documentary, Keith Richards, Under the Influence.  He was always under the influence but this was about people who influenced him like his mother, Muddy Waters, Gregory Isaacs, Chuck Berry, Mob Marley...  So much good music and a great story.
> 
> The guy looks like a road map his skin is so wrinkled, he still smokes and drinks.  He's a great guy though which I never thought about and very smart.  Give it a listen.


I am planning to watch that one to see how he is still alive.


----------



## strollingbones

Muhammed said:


> Lately on Netflix..
> 
> The Honey Badgers was good. I reccomend it.
> 
> Also, "Trip to the Moon" is now streaming on Netflix. You should probably take a hit of LSD about 40 minutes before you go on that trip.



dont do a hit of acid ....its only 15 minutes long


----------



## strollingbones

i finished watching longmire.....i love longmire lol


----------



## Iceweasel

A real good one is the Imitation Machine. A true story.


----------



## Sarah G

Iceweasel said:


> A real good one is the Imitation Machine. A true story.


What are these about, strollingbones and Iceweasel?


----------



## Iceweasel

Sarah G said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> A real good one is the Imitation Machine. A true story.
> 
> 
> 
> What are these about, strollingbones and Iceweasel?
Click to expand...

The Imitation Machine is about the guy that invented these things we call computers today. It was a British effort in WW2 to break the Enigma Code, the Nazi's way of communication. Alan Turing figured out a way to create artificial intelligence, on a low level though, to search messages for patterns and meaning. It led to some tough decisions and I don't want to give too much away. The story is also a bit more complicated by the fact that Alan was a homosexual and that was not a good thing in that era.


----------



## AquaAthena

House of Cards

Damages

Royal Pains ( for dramedy ) 

The Paradise

Bloodline


----------



## Pop23

Not sure if this has been brought up before, but this site is a pretty good resource for what's currently on Netflix. 

instantwatcher - the ultimate guide for streaming - Netflix - instantwatcher


----------



## Carla_Danger

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
Click to expand...




Who's saying GIMME, GIMME?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Anyone seen Hell on Wheels? I watched the first 2 seasons. 3rd season seemed to be going in a different direction, so I quit.

I give it 3 out of 5 trees.


----------



## Sarah G

Treeshepherd said:


> Anyone seen Hell on Wheels? I watched the first 2 seasons. 3rd season seemed to be going in a different direction, so I quit.
> 
> I give it 3 out of 5 trees.


Did you try Sons of Anarchy?


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Not sure if this has been brought up before, but this site is a pretty good resource for what's currently on Netflix.
> 
> instantwatcher - the ultimate guide for streaming - Netflix - instantwatcher


That's a good resource.  Thanks!


----------



## Treeshepherd

Sarah G said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Hell on Wheels? I watched the first 2 seasons. 3rd season seemed to be going in a different direction, so I quit.
> 
> I give it 3 out of 5 trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try Sons of Anarchy?
Click to expand...

Haven't tried that one yet. Good?


----------



## Treeshepherd

Hell on Wheels is set in 1860s. It's a bit cheesy but it worth a try


----------



## Sarah G

Treeshepherd said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Hell on Wheels? I watched the first 2 seasons. 3rd season seemed to be going in a different direction, so I quit.
> 
> I give it 3 out of 5 trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't tried that one yet. Good?
Click to expand...

I got addicted to it, there are about 7 seasons.  They're a close knit outlaw motorcycle club.  Into different businesses, gang wars, gun running, even involvement with Irish dissidents.  I usually hate that stuff but the story lines are good and the characters really keep you interested.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Sarah G said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen Hell on Wheels? I watched the first 2 seasons. 3rd season seemed to be going in a different direction, so I quit.
> 
> I give it 3 out of 5 trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try Sons of Anarchy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't tried that one yet. Good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got addicted to it, there are about 7 seasons.  They're a close knit outlaw motorcycle club.  Into different businesses, gang wars, gun running, even involvement with Irish dissidents.  I usually hate that stuff but the story lines are good and the characters really keep you interested.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think the large number of episodes scared me off, but maybe I'll give it a try some day


----------



## Mr. H.

This might have been mentioned before. Sorry, don't care to plow through 25 pages...

Black Mirror. I've seen the first two episodes. It has been compared to Twilight Zone. 

A bit absurd, but each episode has a totally different cast, script, story. 

Yet I find myself reflecting on what I've seen. They are a bit of a mind-pop. 

Check it out or don't. I could give a fuck .


----------



## strollingbones

i really liked hell on wheels till this season....and suddenly it sucked....

longmire.....is excellent


----------



## Iceweasel

strollingbones said:


> longmire.....is excellent


Yep. Blue Bloods is good too with Tom Selleck.


----------



## strollingbones

i just couldnt get into blue bloods


----------



## strollingbones

Mr. H. said:


> This might have been mentioned before. Sorry, don't care to plow through 25 pages...
> 
> Black Mirror. I've seen the first two episodes. It has been compared to Twilight Zone.
> 
> A bit absurd, but each episode has a totally different cast, script, story.
> 
> Yet I find myself reflecting on what I've seen. They are a bit of a mind-pop.
> 
> Check it out or don't. I could give a fuck .



but would you fuck a pig?


----------



## strollingbones

black mirrors is extreme...even for the british....is ash the most popular name for men in england or what?


----------



## Sarah G

There's a documentary on Netflix called Man on a Wire about a tightrope walker who walked between the towers of the World Trade Center.  There is also a movie out called The Walk on the same guy.  Scary to watch.


----------



## Pop23

New documentary of John Denver on Netflix. 

John Denver - Country Boy

Was not a huge fan, but loved Rocky Mountain High. 

Very well made, in depth documentary of one of the best selling artists of the 70's.


----------



## Pop23

Mojo2 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, history fans will cream their jeans at this site called Greater History.
> 
> They have super extensive and of the finest quality videos in playlistists on almost any conceivable historical stheme or major subject.
> 
> I literally was taken aback by the breadth and depth of their archives and its not some old slow ass dusty and under funded, under utilized site.
> 
> It's a YouTube Channel!!!
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> Vist it and you will be shocked.
> 
> Pleasantly so!
> 
> Here is the link.
> 
> GREATER HISTORY - YouTube
> 
> _Dedicated to preserving and providing the best and most accurate historical and technical documentaries in the known universe.
> _​If I left here, never to return, I would like to be remembered as someone who made this resource known to the posters here.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome! Just checked it out. Looks fascinating
> 
> For audio podcasts on history, check out Dan Carlins Hardcore History. His series called The Wrath of the Khans is incredible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Carlins Hardcore History
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Dan Carlin - Hardcore History - Common Sense *
> www.*dancarlin*.com/
> 
> 
> He's been called a lot of things, but no one says that Dan Carlinis boring. His two long-running podcasts are among the most popular in the world.
> 
> 
> *Hardcore History *
> The American Peril. Publish Date: Thu, 25 Jul 2013 - 04:05:41 ...*Hardcore History Library *
> Current Hardcore History, EXTRA Hardcore History, Classic ...More results from dancarlin.com »
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
Click to expand...


Wrath of the khans was a real Eye opener as was his podcast about WWI. Absolutely chilling and heart breaking.


----------



## Pop23

Glenn Cambell - I'll be me

Excellent documentary on his final tour while he battles with Alzheimer's. 

Lots of personal footage with him, his wife and children. 

The guys in a rough rough battle, but his sense of humor simply is uplifting. 

Definitely a 5 star documentary.


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Glenn Cambell - I'll be me
> 
> Excellent documentary on his final tour while he battles with Alzheimer's.
> 
> Lots of personal footage with him, his wife and children.
> 
> The guys in a rough rough battle, but his sense of humor simply is uplifting.
> 
> Definitely a 5 star documentary.


I've been thinking about watching that one.  I'll get it next.


----------



## koshergrl

Human Planet, and Swamp People are my two most recent faves.


----------



## Pop23

Sarah G said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Cambell - I'll be me
> 
> Excellent documentary on his final tour while he battles with Alzheimer's.
> 
> Lots of personal footage with him, his wife and children.
> 
> The guys in a rough rough battle, but his sense of humor simply is uplifting.
> 
> Definitely a 5 star documentary.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about watching that one.  I'll get it next.
Click to expand...


Break out the Kleenex.


----------



## Sarah G

I saw the best baseball documentary on Netflix.  The Battered Bastards of Baseball.  It's all about an Independent team started by Kurt Russel's dad, Bing.  The Portland Mavericks.

Totally heartwarming and fun to watch.


----------



## shadow355

Gracie said:


> ....... Imagine. 400+ days down there.



Imagine being beaten, physically and psychologically tortured, potentially fed bad food and water that makes you sick. Possibly you could be drugged. The mind is strong , but it is only so strong. 

Imagine the ultimate physical and psychological he**.

It is better to be alone- cold- tired- and hungry than to fall capture to the enemy.  You are physically and psychologically better off. 

Shadow 355 ( Prior Service - US Army)


----------



## Gracie

Statistikhengst said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
Click to expand...

Different mindset over a year ago. I was falling down a slippery slope and had nothing to grab on to. It was not a fun slide. I can still slip, but I have my roomie now that yanks me back to sanity when I start to fall.


----------



## Sarah G

House of Cards season 4 starts tomorrow already.  Wow, Orange is the New Black can't be far behind.  

The Americans starts on FX on March 16 and they're finally showing season 3 which I missed.  I saw one and two on Amazon Prime 30 day trial then decided not to buy it and have been looking for season 3 for awhile. 

It's a great series.


----------



## Sarah G

I see rightwinger is a Netflix junkie.    I watched a series called Cooked that was good.  The history of cooking in the four elements.  Fire, water, earth, air.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> I see rightwinger is a Netflix junkie.    I watched a series called Cooked that was good.  The history of cooking in the four elements.  Fire, water, earth, air.



I have Cooked on my watch list. Haven't watched it yet. Probably after I binge watch House of Cards


----------



## Sarah G

Hope Clair comes back to that bastard or it won't be the same.  I'll probably watch this weekend.


----------



## rightwinger

Sarah G said:


> Hope Clair comes back to that bastard or it won't be the same.  I'll probably watch this weekend.



I can't envision a story line where she doesn't make some deal to come back


----------



## Sarah G

I was kind of bummed when they introduced the murders.  I wanted it to stay political.  That just kind of made it a drama series for me.  It's just easier to kill someone off rather than deal with them.


----------



## Pop23

Just watched a documentary on Netflix called The Barkley Marathon. 

120 mile off road foot race through the mountains of Tennessee. Been going for 25 years and only 10 people had ever finished it. 

Pretty amazing and worth a watch


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> Just watched a documentary on Netflix called The Barkley Marathon.
> 
> 120 mile off road foot race through the mountains of Tennessee. Been going for 25 years and only 10 people had ever finished it.
> 
> Pretty amazing and worth a watch


Thanks!  It was well worth a watch.  Amazing human event, extraordinary.


----------



## Gracie

Wentworth now on Netflix, Season 3. Awesome possum!!


----------



## Gracie

Meanwhile..I am now binge watching it, so I will be in and out.


----------



## Iceweasel

I might dump Netflix. I upgraded my streaming stick to a Roku 3 and now Netflix's menu is horrible. Big photo takes up most of the screen, which constantly changes (very irritating) the thumbnails are small and difficult to read and the text is TINY and really difficult to read. Someone totally screwed up their interface. Their tech support suggested lowering my TV resolution.


----------



## Sarah G

Just finished season 4 of Orange is the New Black.  I was crying during the last couple of episodes and the very end of the finale was so good.  

Damn.


----------



## Pop23

Not a flick but a series

"Stranger Things"is worth a good long look.  Only watched two episodes so far, but looks like it will become a staple on my weekly watch list

On Amazon, Mr. robot is an excellent series about hackers trying to bring down a corrupt Mega corporation.


----------



## Gracie

Watched a movie just now called Sky, starring Norman Reedus. I wanted to see how Daryl did when not killing zombies, lol. Actually...I liked it although it was very slow. And I mean..slowwwwwwwwwww. Still...good story line. And Reedus was Daryl so I got to see him as a regular guy instead of a zombie killer but the personality was exactly the same. All in all...still a decent flick in my opinion.


----------



## Pop23

The Finest Hours:

The Finest Hours (2016)         - IMDb

Now on Netflix. 

This is based on a true story of a coast guard rescue. Truly one of the best films I have seen in several years. 

The casting was excellent and the story powerful

It is not a waste of an evening watching this one!


----------



## Gracie

I'll look for that one today! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gracie

Found it. Put it in my list for this afternoon.


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Found it. Put it in my list for this afternoon.



Let me know what you think. I thought it brilliantly cast and the special effects were well done.


----------



## Gracie

Watching it now. I like it, but what keeps turning me off is that damn woman. I don't want to see her, her manipulations in pussyfying her man and how timid her man is. So far. I want to see more of the drama on the ship.


----------



## Gracie

Yes...a lot of action scenes and great graphics. It was just kind of....slow. Sorry Pops. On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the best...I would give it a 5.


----------



## Sarah G

Pop23 said:


> The Finest Hours:
> 
> The Finest Hours (2016)         - IMDb
> 
> Now on Netflix.
> 
> This is based on a true story of a coast guard rescue. Truly one of the best films I have seen in several years.
> 
> The casting was excellent and the story powerful
> 
> It is not a waste of an evening watching this one!


I've been looking for something good on Netflix.  Thanks again, Pop!


----------



## Pop23

Gracie said:


> Yes...a lot of action scenes and great graphics. It was just kind of....slow. Sorry Pops. On a scale of 1 to 10 with 10 being the best...I would give it a 5.



To each there own. I read where you didn't like the female character. I actually found her unique.

I'll try harder next time!


----------



## Gracie

It was pretty good, Pop....I just didn't like the characters, to be honest.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.


If you think that was something, check this out.  The Chiger Family


----------



## Gracie

I think that is the same story, but in movie form.


----------



## Gracie

Medici, Masters of Florence. Just finished watching first season. Pretty good show and I look forward to season 2.

http://decider.com/2016/12/09/medici-masters-of-florence-netflix/


----------



## Gracie

Be Here Now. The Andy Whitfield story.

Sad.


----------



## Gracie

The War Machine. 
Good flick, even though Brad pretty much sucked.


----------



## Bleipriester

Penny from the Big Bang Theory: "Is it drama or is it comedy, nobody knows."


----------



## Gracie

Is it just me, or is season 5 of OITNB totally stupid? They fucked up a good show with this silliness.


----------



## strollingbones

just you....i know a lot of co's and yes they are that stupid


----------



## BlueGin

Pop23 said:


> The Finest Hours:
> 
> The Finest Hours (2016)         - IMDb
> 
> Now on Netflix.
> 
> This is based on a true story of a coast guard rescue. Truly one of the best films I have seen in several years.
> 
> The casting was excellent and the story powerful
> 
> It is not a waste of an evening watching this one!


Good Movie. I have seen it twice. Still amazes me that they got all of those men home on that tiny coast guard boat.

Chris Pine is also in another movie based on a true story about a run away train.

Unstoppable.


----------



## yiostheoy

I don't do Netflix.


----------



## rightwinger

BlueGin said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Finest Hours:
> 
> The Finest Hours (2016)         - IMDb
> 
> Now on Netflix.
> 
> This is based on a true story of a coast guard rescue. Truly one of the best films I have seen in several years.
> 
> The casting was excellent and the story powerful
> 
> It is not a waste of an evening watching this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Movie. I have seen it twice. Still amazes me that they got all of those men home on that tiny coast guard boat.
> 
> Chris Pine is also in another movie based on a true story about a run away train.
> 
> Unstoppable.
Click to expand...


Unstoppable was not true
Chris Pine also played Capt Kirk which was not true


----------



## Gracie

Documentary called Unacknowledged.

Fascinating. Watch it.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> Documentary called Unacknowledged.
> 
> Fascinating. Watch it.



I don't acknowledge that it's fascinating or that it even exists.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

BlueGin said:


> Chris Pine is also in another movie based on a true story about a run away train.
> 
> Unstoppable.



At the time, my co-worker called it 'Unbelievable'  I still never seen it; but that was enough for me to stay away. 

Oh wait, I'm thinking of 'Unbreakable' I think.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bleipriester said:


> Penny from the Big Bang Theory: "Is it drama or is it comedy, nobody knows."



That's about how I'd assess her level of acting, honestly. But this is just me being passive aggressive about an actress who I feel gets way more accolades than she deserves. She's adequate in truth.


----------



## Gracie

So far, I think its awesome. And a lot of dots are connecting.


----------



## Bleipriester

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penny from the Big Bang Theory: "Is it drama or is it comedy, nobody knows."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's about how I'd assess her level of acting, honestly. But this is just me being passive aggressive about an actress who I feel gets way more accolades than she deserves. She's adequate in truth.
Click to expand...

It´s what Penny the role said.


----------



## Gracie

Mindhunter. FIVE STARS!

Excellent show so far. On season 1, epi 3.
HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> Mindhunter. FIVE STARS!
> 
> Excellent show so far. On season 1, epi 3.
> HIGHLY recommended.



No more stars on Netflix. Libs didn't want their sh** getting rated.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> Mindhunter. FIVE STARS!
> 
> Excellent show so far. On season 1, epi 3.
> HIGHLY recommended.


What is it about?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindhunter. FIVE STARS!
> 
> Excellent show so far. On season 1, epi 3.
> HIGHLY recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> What is it about?
Click to expand...


The story of when/how the FBI first started to apply criminal psychology in solving crimes...and the difficulties getting law enforcement to recognize it's value in finding criminals.
But is more interesting than that sounds...


----------



## Gracie

I binged the whole thing last night/this morning. Finally got to bed around 4am. 
Good show!


----------



## Gracie

Criminal Minds before it became criminal minds. In their infancy complete with major fuck ups.
Whomever played Kemper did a fantastic job. His eyes WERE dark pits of emptyness for reals. Excellent acting skills.


----------



## Gracie

_If you've finished watching Netflix's Mindhunter, you've seen one of the year's most chilling and unforgettable TV performances: Edmund “Big Ed” Kemper, as played by actor *Cameron Britton*. But the infamous “co-ed killer” is no mere writer's concoction_
_



_


----------



## Gracie

Netflix's 'Mindhunter,' from David Fincher, cuts to the heart of 1970s serial killers


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Netflix's 'Mindhunter,' from David Fincher, cuts to the heart of 1970s serial killers



Is it going to scare me?


----------



## Gracie

No. Might make you a tad nervous though, on how you perceive those that seem sane..but are far from it.


----------



## Gracie

I found the tv show Criminal Minds more disturbing that MindHunter. At least they did not go overboard with the gore. They talk about it, describe it, but it is brief and not too detailed like CM. In fact, I dislike CM, so I stopped watching it.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> I found the tv show Criminal Minds more disturbing that MindHunter. At least they did not go overboard with the gore. They talk about it, describe it, but it is brief and not too detailed like CM. In fact, I dislike CM, so I stopped watching it.



Thanks for the point of reference. I used to watch criminal minds but stopped because after a while it got depressing for me. 

So I will give this new show a watch. I like to profile criminals psychologically.


----------



## Gracie

I am hard to please, but this show had me hooked because its different than the usual bullshit. They focus on many instead of every epi about one criminal. Plus, the scenery and music is cool. My era.


----------



## Gracie

Whats scarey about it..and oh-so-good is...you find yourself sympathizing with the insane people. At first. They fool you. Just like they fooled their victims. And the FBI agents interviewing them. Our humanity that is not broken comes into play with those who ARE broken but are very very good at hiding their true selves.

THAT is scarey cuz they wear their masks extremely well. Even for you, the viewer. Which is a big nod to the actors that portrayed them in this show.


----------



## Michelle420

I'm watching the first episode that girl's talking about Durkheim who I studied on a sociology of deviance class LOL.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
Click to expand...


Well, I'll step on the third rail so to speak.  The Jews were given a COUNTRY, carved out of other people's lands, after WWII, which arguably was what they felt they were owed.


----------



## Michelle420

Gracie said:


> Whats scarey about it..and oh-so-good is...you find yourself sympathizing with the insane people. At first. They fool you. Just like they fooled their victims. And the FBI agents interviewing them. Our humanity that is not broken comes into play with those who ARE broken but are very very good at hiding their true selves.
> 
> THAT is scarey cuz they wear their masks extremely well. Even for you, the viewer. Which is a big nod to the actors that portrayed them in this show.



Loved it I'm watching episode 2 now.


----------



## Gracie

Methinks you are going to binge all night like I did until 4am this morning, lol.


----------



## Michelle420

Watched 4 episodes so far pretty interesting especially since my degree is behavioral science.


----------



## Gracie

6 more to go!


----------



## Montrovant

I will probably try Mindhunter at some point, but my next binge watch will be Stranger Things season 2, which starts this upcoming weekend.


----------



## Michelle420

Finished all episodes.when does new season start?


----------



## Gracie

I started Black Mirror last night. It is kinda screwed up because it starts with season 4, but since it is like Twilight Zone with ALL NEW stories in each episode...you don't have to start season 1. 
Anyway...it was a knock off of Star Trek...but futuristic. It was kind of funny, but engrossing. Then I watched episode 2 of Season 4 called ArkAngel...that one was weird but good. I will finish off Season 4, then flip over to season 1.

Anyone else watching this show? I like it because it IS new stories with each episode and not a soap opera.


----------



## Gracie

omg...if you guys are in to treasure ships and such...you HAVE to watch Treasures From The Wreck Of The Unbelievable. THAT is the best treasure ever found, in my opinion. AWESOME!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


>



I like that Medusa head.


----------



## S.J.

Gracie said:


>


Is that the chic from Goldfinger?


----------



## Gracie

It's all fake. I just found out. What a load of bullshit!! I'm pissed.


----------



## Gracie

Damien Hirst's Shipwreck Fantasy Sinks in Venice


----------



## strollingbones

since i cant do much i binged black mirror....i didnt care for this season....
arkangel was the best of the 4 or so....the space fleet was cheesy


----------



## Gracie

netflix needs to bring back Lilyhammer!!! Van Zandt was great...and Bruce Springsteen as one of the mobsters was fantastic, lol. MORE!!! Don't let it die! I want to see The Undertaker's story (springsteen).

Finished all 3 seasons and according to Netflix, it did not get the following that Marvel gets..or Orange Is The New Black..so they dumped it. NOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## BoSoxGal

Gracie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched Not On This Earth. Fascinating. Jews, hiding from the Nazi's for OVER A YEAR in a cave in the Ukraine. Imagine. 400+ days down there.
> 
> I can't help but compare what they endured compared todays race riots and mindset of many blacks. That might sound racist but oh well.  But..I digress.
> 
> If you like history documentaries/movies...check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a true history and well documented. But the comparison to blacks was, well, weird, imo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. I know. But I did think of the comparisons of the GIMME GIMME YOU OWE US crap versus what Jews went thru for so many GENERATIONS. Dig what I am saying? GENERATIONS. And you don't see Jews looting and screaming and killing over what they endured for thousands of years..do ya?
Click to expand...

Yes, I agree.

Those historically oppressed people need to shut the fuck up, bend over and take it up the ass for a few hundred more years - which a smile and a ‘Yes, massa!”


----------



## Gracie

Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Gracie

I started watching Shameless. Not sure what I think of it yet. So far, it's shameless all right.


----------



## Gracie

Its official. Shameless SUCKS. I gave it a thumbs down and shut it off in the 3rd episode of season 1. Low life dysfunctional family of pervs and pond scum.  It's shameful all right, to glorify such conduct in a movie setting. Gross. And fucking SICK.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Turned off The Dukes Of Hazzard in the first minute when I saw the Confederate flag was scrubbed from the car.


----------



## Gracie

Just finished The Hateful 8. When it first started, I saw quentin tarantino was director/producer and thought "oh thrill. Another n!gger this, n!gger that flick". And I was right. That dude sure has a thing about blacks and using n!gger every other word.
I gave it a thumbs down because it was as stupid as django unchained.


----------



## strollingbones

hateful 8 was great.....granted the sucking dingas part was tough but the scenery and acting were all above par


----------



## Gracie

I like the actors. I loath quentin tarantino. That's probably why I was already ready to hate the movie. But I watched it anyway.
The only movie I ever liked of his was Kill Bill.


----------



## strollingbones

i have never seen the kill bill ones....i love russell ...as should any woman our age lol....i got hooked on reservoir dogs....his movies are violent ...racially charged and woman hating most of the time

i found the newer survivors....too much food....they are feeding them all the time now...(season 15 china)


----------



## Gracie

Resevoir Dogs was great. I forgot about that one. Kill Bill is pretty cheesy, but I loved it anyway, lol. You should watch all three of them.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> Just finished The Hateful 8. When it first started, I saw quentin tarantino was director/producer and thought "oh thrill. Another n!gger this, n!gger that flick". And I was right. That dude sure has a thing about blacks and using n!gger every other word.
> I gave it a thumbs down because it was as stupid as django unchained.



I tend to not watch a lot of movies; most are pretty unspectacular. I like series that don't seem coerced. But I'm sure I'm missing out on some good movies, I just don't have the patience to sit through ten bad ones to find the one good one I like.


----------



## Vandalshandle

The Walking Dead jumped the shark about 3 years ago.


----------



## Gracie

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished The Hateful 8. When it first started, I saw quentin tarantino was director/producer and thought "oh thrill. Another n!gger this, n!gger that flick". And I was right. That dude sure has a thing about blacks and using n!gger every other word.
> I gave it a thumbs down because it was as stupid as django unchained.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to not watch a lot of movies; most are pretty unspectacular. I like series that don't seem coerced. But I'm sure I'm missing out on some good movies, I just don't have the patience to sit through ten bad ones to find the one good one I like.
Click to expand...

Which is why I started this thread. Heads up sorta thing.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I tried, "Shameless" tonight. It has no redeeming social value, at all. As near as I can figure, it is all about glorifying the decay of society. Having spent my life escaping that world, I see no reason to return to it as a voyeur.


----------



## Gracie

It's disgusting.


----------



## Bonzi

Blackway was average at best....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Gracie said:


> Just finished The Hateful 8. When it first started, I saw quentin tarantino was director/producer and thought "oh thrill. Another n!gger this, n!gger that flick". And I was right. That dude sure has a thing about blacks and using n!gger every other word.
> I gave it a thumbs down because it was as stupid as django unchained.



Django was hilarious...the kkk scene is one of Tarantino's best..right up there with the Pulp Fiction Apartment scene.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Bright....we got about 20 minutes into it and just couldn't get past the dumbness of it.


----------



## Gracie

Right now, I am enjoying Planet Earth II. It is such a beautiful program and sure beats the nonstop political bullshit going on all the time. Thank goodness for netflix!!


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> I like the actors. I loath quentin tarantino. That's probably why I was already ready to hate the movie. But I watched it anyway.
> The only movie I ever liked of his was Kill Bill.


Tarantino just wears me out
After a while, you just grow numb to the violence


----------



## Kognisjon

SNOWPIERCER. I just watched it on netflix and...WOW. Twists, turns, and no writing this one where you know what is gonna happen next. 

HIGHLY recommend watching it. Kinda weird in a Clockwork Orange kinda way.


----------



## Michelle420

Great Documentary, "Who took Johnny"


This connects to the Nebraska Franklin coverup.


----------



## Gracie

Just finished all 6 seasons of Longmire. I really liked it.


----------



## katsteve2012

[Netflix Has A Ton Of Secret Movie Categories And Here’s How To Access Them] 
Netflix Has A Ton Of Secret Movie Categories And Here’s How To Access Them


----------



## Gracie

Finished season 1 of Frankenstein Chronicles. Color me totally surprised at the finale. I didn't see that coming at all! Now I am eager to see what season 2 dishes out..which I am starting tonight.


----------



## Gracie

This past month I have been into British shows. Currently watching some cooking show although sometimes it is hard to understand what they are saying.


----------



## BoSoxGal

Gracie said:


> This past month I have been into British shows. Currently watching some cooking show although sometimes it is hard to understand what they are saying.


Try using closed captioning; I often have to do that especially for Scottish or Irish programs.


----------



## Gracie

The show I am watching is Great British Menu. It is an older show but still interesting. Man, those brits will eat just about anything, lol.


----------



## Gracie

I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.

Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.


----------



## strollingbones

i loved trading spaces.....and the brit one....changing rooms

they did some of the most stupid things....decorating the preachers kitchen with wine labels...and then the one where they crazy one glued hay to the walls...


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.


I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer 

The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer
> 
> The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo
Click to expand...


I especially enjoyed how the chick in the water had five hows to live, and Pa and Will needed to climb a damn mountain, ONE HELLUVA LONG WAY AWAY, find the substance they needed, and come back before she suffocated. FIVE HOURS, without a jet pack? Good lord, just stupid.


----------



## rightwinger

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer
> 
> The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I especially enjoyed how the chick in the water had five hows to live, and Pa and Will needed to climb a damn mountain, ONE HELLUVA LONG WAY AWAY, find the substance they needed, and come back before she suffocated. FIVE HOURS, without a jet pack? Good lord, just stupid.
Click to expand...

Different planet

Hours may be a different length. Science fiction requires a little suspension of reality.


----------



## Pop23

rightwinger said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer
> 
> The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I especially enjoyed how the chick in the water had five hows to live, and Pa and Will needed to climb a damn mountain, ONE HELLUVA LONG WAY AWAY, find the substance they needed, and come back before she suffocated. FIVE HOURS, without a jet pack? Good lord, just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different planet
> 
> Hours may be a different length. Science fiction requires a little suspension of reality.
Click to expand...


So they bought their watches on an uninhabited planet? It was only one of a dozen or so hole big enough to drive a truck through.

Simply pap is all it was. I predict a quick death for that dog


----------



## Montrovant

Pop23 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer
> 
> The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I especially enjoyed how the chick in the water had five hows to live, and Pa and Will needed to climb a damn mountain, ONE HELLUVA LONG WAY AWAY, find the substance they needed, and come back before she suffocated. FIVE HOURS, without a jet pack? Good lord, just stupid.
Click to expand...


I couldn't make it past the suddenly plunging temperatures in the first episode causing the water to suddenly freeze solid, but have no effect on the family sitting above the lake.


----------



## Pop23

Montrovant said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer
> 
> The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I especially enjoyed how the chick in the water had five hows to live, and Pa and Will needed to climb a damn mountain, ONE HELLUVA LONG WAY AWAY, find the substance they needed, and come back before she suffocated. FIVE HOURS, without a jet pack? Good lord, just stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't make it past the suddenly plunging temperatures in the first episode causing the water to suddenly freeze solid, but have no effect on the family sitting above the lake.
Click to expand...


You would have thought the daughter stuck in the giant ice cube would have been crushed long before she ran out of air, but what do I know?


----------



## Gracie

I've been on a foodie binge these past few months. Maybe because I am losing weight from lack of appetite? Anywho...Great British Baking show was pretty good.  Zumbo's Just Desserts sucked. But just finished Mega Foods..which was pretty good. I was wondering how airlines, cruises, huge hotels prepped and cooked for thousands of people and that show showed how its done. Interesting.

Meanwhile...what are YOU watching?


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> I've been on a foodie binge these past few months. Maybe because I am losing weight from lack of appetite? Anywho...Great British Baking show was pretty good.  Zumbo's Just Desserts sucked. But just finished Mega Foods..which was pretty good. I was wondering how airlines, cruises, huge hotels prepped and cooked for thousands of people and that show showed how its done. Interesting.
> 
> Meanwhile...what are YOU watching?



Season 2 of 13 Reasons Why comes out tomorrow and I'm going to watch that.  I'm very curious how they are going to handle a second season, it seemed like the show was made for just one.


----------



## Gracie

Just watched Cargo, starring Martin Freeman (bilbo). Another zombie movie...but a tad different. And better. Made me sad at the end. Filmed in Australia. Good movie.


----------



## Preacher

Anyone wanna update this? I just tried watching Dexter...I enjoy the killing shit etc but the fact he seems so disconnected from people etc...on to Ozark now...we'll see. Stuff I have loved is Breaking Bad,Yellowstone,OZ,The Sopranos


----------



## Montrovant

Odium said:


> Anyone wanna update this? I just tried watching Dexter...I enjoy the killing shit etc but the fact he seems so disconnected from people etc...on to Ozark now...we'll see. Stuff I have loved is Breaking Bad,Yellowstone,OZ,The Sopranos



I loved seasons 1 and 2 of Dexter.  I got bogged down in season 3 and never went past maybe halfway through that season.  I've heard from people that it picks up again, though, and I may one day revisit it.

Of course, I only watched 2 seasons of Breaking Bad, because I just never got into it.  I didn't think it was bad, it just didn't hook me.  I never watched any of the other shows on your list.


----------



## Preacher

Montrovant said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone wanna update this? I just tried watching Dexter...I enjoy the killing shit etc but the fact he seems so disconnected from people etc...on to Ozark now...we'll see. Stuff I have loved is Breaking Bad,Yellowstone,OZ,The Sopranos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved seasons 1 and 2 of Dexter.  I got bogged down in season 3 and never went past maybe halfway through that season.  I've heard from people that it picks up again, though, and I may one day revisit it.
> 
> Of course, I only watched 2 seasons of Breaking Bad, because I just never got into it.  I didn't think it was bad, it just didn't hook me.  I never watched any of the other shows on your list.
Click to expand...

OZ I can't even find on netflix anymore. It was on HBO I believe back when I was a teen...loved that show.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Odium said:


> Anyone wanna update this? I just tried watching Dexter...I enjoy the killing shit etc but the fact he seems so disconnected from people etc...on to Ozark now...we'll see. Stuff I have loved is Breaking Bad,Yellowstone,OZ,The Sopranos



Sopranos no longer on Netflix IIRC. I should've finished that when I had the chance.

Ozark is great.

I think Dexter is AMC? I watched Mad Men (it is best thing I've watched in a long time). Now I'm on Walking Dead, which is a good watch on the first time around; I don't see it having re-watch value like Mad Men or others.

Try Broadchurch. My guess is it's better than Dexter, which I have not seen yet.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Stranger Things 3 out. I'm taking my time watching that, though. I'm like half-way through the first episode.


----------



## Montrovant

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Stranger Things 3 out. I'm taking my time watching that, though. I'm like half-way through the first episode.



I've watched the first 4 episodes so far.  It isn't yet as good as the other seasons, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Vandalshandle

Anyone who can sit through the entire Walking Dead epic deserves a medal, or is else just plain braindead.


----------



## Vandalshandle

I don't know if it is still on Netflix, but one of the best things I ever saw there was "Wonder Years". I swear that 5 year show about coming of age in high school was about me!


----------



## Vandalshandle

rightwinger said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Lost In Space. DUMB. Couldn't make it past the 2nd episode. Bad acting, stupid plot, made for teenyboppers or die hard LIS originals and this has nothing original to it. Oh, and Dr Smith was a man. NOT a woman.
> 
> Yeah. I will stick to british shows for awhile. I like the gardening one where they go in and fix up someones garden that can't do it themselves. I also watched the show where they have decorators flip a room in someones home. Not as bad as that nasty Trading Spaces, but enough to make me shudder at what they do with some really wonderful rooms with 500 year old beams.
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed it. Good take on a TV classic. Impressive special effects, the Robot was a scene stealer
> 
> The female Dr Smith was pure evil. Great villain unlike the clownish, campy Dr Smith. They even brought in Billy Mumy to play the “real” Dr Smith in a quick cameo
Click to expand...


I loved the original. It was, as you say, "camp", and I really enjoyed the guest stars that appeared. Dr. Smith was a hoot, and Robot was great. I never could figure out what the wife and daughter's were doing on the show. They seemed to be primarily there to demonstrate how useless women are in an emergency.


----------



## Gracie

I just finished bingeing (and lots of fast forwarding) Stranger Things. They should have stopped at the first season. Its dumb now. A kiddie show. Bad acting. Dorky kids (goonies was much better) and overall....I loathed it.


----------



## Preacher

My god my wife watches the Stranger Things show...usually on her phone but she had it on the tv yesterday and my brain hurt watching that shit.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Vandalshandle said:


> Anyone who can sit through the entire Walking Dead epic deserves a medal, or is else just plain braindead.



I do work while I watch. I hear it gets worse as it goes; but it's good enough through the first three seasons.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Odium said:


> My god my wife watches the Stranger Things show...usually on her phone but she had it on the tv yesterday and my brain hurt watching that shit.



People watch it for the nostalgia. The story is almost secondary.


----------



## Vandalshandle

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> My god my wife watches the Stranger Things show...usually on her phone but she had it on the tv yesterday and my brain hurt watching that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People watch it for the nostalgia. The story is almost secondary.
Click to expand...


By season five, the only thing that I was nostalgic for was the days, back in 1951, before we had a TV in the house.


----------



## Gracie

Just finished binge-ing Call The Midwife. I liken it to Little House On The Prairie, UK 1950's style. Feel-good stories that touch on deeper subjects...i.e. hermadorphrite (spelling)?; babies born with acute physical deformities; rape; abortions; etc...but with happy endings. If Michael Landon was not dead, I'd swear he was the writer. Lots of tears, prayers, slobbery "and they lived happily ever after". Did I like it? Yeah. But I had to mute the births because it got tiresome hearing them grunting and groaning thru all 8 seasons along with crying babies.


----------



## Moonglow

Gracie said:


> Just finished binge-ing Call The Midwife. I liken it to Little House On The Prairie, UK 1950's style. Feel-good stories that touch on deeper subjects...i.e. hermadorphrite (spelling)?; babies born with acute physical deformities; rape; abortions; etc...but with happy endings. If Michael Landon was not dead, I'd swear he was the writer. Lots of tears, prayers, slobbery "and they lived happily ever after". Did I like it? Yeah. But I had to mute the births because it got tiresome hearing them grunting and groaning thru all 8 seasons along with crying babies.


I thought you gals could take a little pain and crying...


----------



## Gracie

More than a man ever could.


----------



## Gracie

Working on season 2 of VIKINGS. Dayum....ragnar is a twitchy mofo, isn't he? Always with that sneer grin, and cray cray to boot!


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Working on season 2 of VIKINGS. Dayum....ragnar is a twitchy mofo, isn't he? Always with that sneer grin, and cray cray to boot!



Vikings is one of those shows I've long considered watching, but never actually got around to starting.


----------



## Ringel05

Gracie said:


> Working on season 2 of VIKINGS. Dayum....ragnar is a twitchy mofo, isn't he? Always with that sneer grin, and cray cray to boot!


I watched all the first 5(?) seasons for some strange reason, don't know why.  Don't think I'll ever watch it again.  Did the same with Grim and The Expanse, again not sure why, depression maybe?  Won't watch either of those again.  I'll stick with movies, most TV series just tend to get dumber with each episode though I have to say I did (mostly) like Endeavour a British series portraying Inspector Morris as a young rookie detective.


----------



## Ringel05

Montrovant said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on season 2 of VIKINGS. Dayum....ragnar is a twitchy mofo, isn't he? Always with that sneer grin, and cray cray to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikings is one of those shows I've long considered watching, but never actually got around to starting.
Click to expand...

It's not that bad, in my opinion it just gets kinda stupid from time to time especially later in the series.


----------



## Gracie

Ringel05 said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working on season 2 of VIKINGS. Dayum....ragnar is a twitchy mofo, isn't he? Always with that sneer grin, and cray cray to boot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikings is one of those shows I've long considered watching, but never actually got around to starting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not that bad, in my opinion it just gets kinda stupid from time to time especially later in the series.
Click to expand...

I'm tired of Ragnar's problems. He is more twitchy than ever now and it drives me bonkers. But..I am almost done. Season 5, Epi 1 starts tonight on my binge schedule. Then I hafta find something else to occupy my time.


----------



## Gracie

Well....finally done. I began to miss Ragnar when everything was about Ivar, who is worse than crazy. Glad it's over, to be honest. But..it kept me interested. Now I hafta find something else to binge that is a period piece and exciting.


----------



## rightwinger

The Irishman is coming out at the end of the month

Martin Scorsese directs Robert DeNiro, Joe Pesci and Al Pacino


----------



## Gracie

Finished The Last Kingdom. Really liked that one...but didn't care for Alfred, who was very different than the Vikings portrayal of Alfred.

Finished season 3 of The Crown. Not thrilled with the new actress that plays the queen, although she did a damn good job of letting us see who the queen really is...stodgy, cold, distant, soulless. And the guy that plays Charles..he did a good job. Plus, those who watch season 3 will make them more sympathetic to how poor Charles was thwarted at every turn to be himself and forced to be like his mother: stodgy, cold, distant. Poor Charles. Married to Diana, whom he did not love but the royals decided who he should be hooked to forever which ruined Diana's life and Charles winds up with the one true love Camilla anyway. So what was the purpose to begin with? To rule all aspects of their lives? A resounding yes.
Anyway..had to fast foward thru the last episode because I am not interested in Margaret.

Over all, I was not disappointed when it ended and wanting more, like I did with Vikings and Last Kingdom.


----------



## Gracie

I wonder if The Crown will go all the way to Harry and Meghan? lol. That should be a trip to watch. They will make poor Meghan very misunderstood...or....a gold digger that has burned her way through the royals and they hate her guts. I hope the latter, lol, cuz that's what I think, myself.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> I wonder if The Crown will go all the way to Harry and Meghan? lol. That should be a trip to watch. They will make poor Meghan very misunderstood...or....a gold digger that has burned her way through the royals and they hate her guts. I hope the latter, lol, cuz that's what I think, myself.


She seems to represent the royal family very well doing visits to impoverished areas

Most of the royal family is dull as dirt


----------



## Gracie

The Irishman. I decided to watch it ONLY because of Pacino and Pesci. 
In my opinion...it wasn't the greatest mob flick I've seen. Kind of ho hum. DeNiro's face was fucked up from the CGI and his eyes were dead. Then again, he always has the same shitty look on his face, CGI or not. HIs acting was not very good either. 
Pacino was Pacino and was excellent. But the star of this movie was Pesci. LOVE him. And he rocked his role.

Again...just my opinion.


----------



## Gracie

Dayum and double dayum I am in lust!!!
where the hell has Henry cavill been all my life? Oh. Wait. Prolly not born yet, lol.

Anywho....this man is HOT!!!! Oy!!! Slender hips, broad shoulders, chiseled face, chin dimple, nice teeth, and just over all YUMMY!!!!

So..as you can probably tell..I just started watching Witcher, even though it seems kinda dorky. I don't mind any more. I have my eye candy: Cavill.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> The Irishman. I decided to watch it ONLY because of Pacino and Pesci.
> In my opinion...it wasn't the greatest mob flick I've seen. Kind of ho hum. DeNiro's face was fucked up from the CGI and his eyes were dead. Then again, he always has the same shitty look on his face, CGI or not. HIs acting was not very good either.
> Pacino was Pacino and was excellent. But the star of this movie was Pesci. LOVE him. And he rocked his role.
> 
> Again...just my opinion.


Pesci played it low key rather than his usual Crazy Joe Pesci
He stole the movie

Pacino took some getting used to as Jimmy Hoffa, but was very good

Wasn’t too thrilled with DeNiros performance, thought he mailed it in. But he will probably get an Oscar for it


----------



## WorldWatcher

Gracie said:


> Dayum and double dayum I am in lust!!!
> where the hell has Henry cavill been all my life? Oh. Wait. Prolly not born yet, lol.
> 
> Anywho....this man is HOT!!!! Oy!!! Slender hips, broad shoulders, chiseled face, chin dimple, nice teeth, and just over all YUMMY!!!!
> 
> So..as you can probably tell..I just started watching Witcher, even though it seems kinda dorky. I don't mind any more. I have my eye candy: Cavill.



Gracie,

Just be prepared, the show like the books isn't linear in time.  The show is on 3 different time scales (Geralt, Yennifer, and Ciri).  It's less confusing when you realize that.

WW


----------



## Gracie

WorldWatcher said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum and double dayum I am in lust!!!
> where the hell has Henry cavill been all my life? Oh. Wait. Prolly not born yet, lol.
> 
> Anywho....this man is HOT!!!! Oy!!! Slender hips, broad shoulders, chiseled face, chin dimple, nice teeth, and just over all YUMMY!!!!
> 
> So..as you can probably tell..I just started watching Witcher, even though it seems kinda dorky. I don't mind any more. I have my eye candy: Cavill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie,
> 
> Just be prepared, the show like the books isn't linear in time.  The show is on 3 different time scales (Geralt, Yennifer, and Ciri).  It's less confusing when you realize that.
> 
> WW
Click to expand...

I want to see more of the adventures and am not too thrilled with the Yennifer sideline.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Gracie said:


> WorldWatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum and double dayum I am in lust!!!
> where the hell has Henry cavill been all my life? Oh. Wait. Prolly not born yet, lol.
> 
> Anywho....this man is HOT!!!! Oy!!! Slender hips, broad shoulders, chiseled face, chin dimple, nice teeth, and just over all YUMMY!!!!
> 
> So..as you can probably tell..I just started watching Witcher, even though it seems kinda dorky. I don't mind any more. I have my eye candy: Cavill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie,
> 
> Just be prepared, the show like the books isn't linear in time.  The show is on 3 different time scales (Geralt, Yennifer, and Ciri).  It's less confusing when you realize that.
> 
> WW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to see more of the adventures and am not too thrilled with the Yennifer sideline.
Click to expand...

.
.
Not sure what episode you are on, but it gets better for Yenn.

You don't make a powerful mage overnight.  LOL

I'm really hoping for Vesemir in Season 2.

WW


----------



## Gracie

Well, I hope her magic makes her better to look at! I know. Shallow of me.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Gracie said:


> Well, I hope her magic makes her better to look at! I know. Shallow of me.



Speaking from the male perspective...

..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .....  It does.

Although I played Witcher 3 on the computer so my minds eye of Yennifer is - I forget her name - but she was the female lead on the show "Chuck" but with black hair instead of blond.
.
.
.
WW


----------



## Montrovant

Gracie said:


> Dayum and double dayum I am in lust!!!
> where the hell has Henry cavill been all my life? Oh. Wait. Prolly not born yet, lol.
> 
> Anywho....this man is HOT!!!! Oy!!! Slender hips, broad shoulders, chiseled face, chin dimple, nice teeth, and just over all YUMMY!!!!
> 
> So..as you can probably tell..I just started watching Witcher, even though it seems kinda dorky. I don't mind any more. I have my eye candy: Cavill.


From what I understand, Cavill bulked up a lot to play Superman, then became something of an exercise freak because he enjoyed that working out.


----------



## Gracie

Finished Witcher (btw...he never used a stunt double. Hand, arm, back of the head, swinging a sword..everything you saw in action scenes....was really Henry).

Now on to Dracula (netflix), season 1.


----------



## Gracie

Dracula is horrible. I doubt I will finish episode 2. Really dumb show.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

I finished up the Witcher today and had to get help sorting out the timelines.  It covers 40 years.    Cavill is absolutely gorgeous.  Even his wig is gorgeous.


----------



## WorldWatcher

Tipsycatlover said:


> I finished up the Witcher today and had to get help sorting out the timelines.  It covers 40 years.    Cavill is absolutely gorgeous.  Even his wig is gorgeous.



I believe Yennifer's timeline is more like 90 years, Geralt is 40, and Ciri very current as the all move towards meeting up.
.
.
.
.WW


----------



## EvilCat Breath

WorldWatcher said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I finished up the Witcher today and had to get help sorting out the timelines.  It covers 40 years.    Cavill is absolutely gorgeous.  Even his wig is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Yennifer's timeline is more like 90 years, Geralt is 40, and Ciri very current as the all move towards meeting up.
> .
> .
> .
> .WW
Click to expand...

The Witcher Timelines Explained - How to Understand Geralt, Yennefer, and Ciri's Timelines


----------



## Gracie

ghosts of war trailer - Google Search
		


This was....different. Watched it today.


----------



## Mindful

Gracie said:


> Thank you Mojo! I have it in my favs now.
> 
> Another really good one I found on netflix some time ago is called God On Trial. Some death camp jews put God on trial just a day or so before being gassed..and they knew they were soon to die. So they performed the trial in their camp. Just...wow.



Found Him guilty.

And afterwards, they still continued with Shabbat Services.


----------



## Mindful

I’m well into The Queen’s Gambit.


----------



## Gracie

Mindful said:


> I’m well into The Queen’s Gambit.


I'm just not into Chess and thats what its about isnt it? Chess tournament and some woman that is kicking butt at it?


----------



## Mindful

Gracie said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m well into The Queen’s Gambit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just not into Chess and thats what its about isnt it? Chess tournament and some woman that is kicking butt at it?
Click to expand...


It’s just so well done; the visuals, production, attention to period details.
The cinematography.

Apparently, it’s ignited an interest in chess. People are going out to buy sets.


----------



## Gracie

Marvelous Mabel or whatever its called is supposed to be  very good too, but the first episode didn't catch my interest. I saw nothing marvelous about her.

I watched Ghosts of War today. Interesting concept. 5 soldiers, guarding a huge chateau from Nazi's who did have it, lost it, and now they have to keep them at bay. But the chateau is haunted. Not really spooky, but I didn't guess the end, which is rare for me.


----------



## Gracie

Then I watched Human Bureau (reg tv movie made in 2018 with nick cage) and boy did that look familiar to what Dems want to happen today...or tomorrow.


----------



## Mindful

I enjoyed Ozark, and Fauda.


----------



## Gracie

Binged The Mist yesterday. I gave it a thumbs down because I knew who did what to the girl in the plot. Won't say more since some of you may want to watch a piss poor 1 season series (10 episodes) that is very cornball and NOT anything CLOSE to what went down in the original Mist.

When I know the end and the within the first half hour, it's not a good flick.


----------



## Gracie

I also TRIED to give Oaks Studio a try only because of Sigourney Weaver. Nope. It was pretty bad.


----------



## Preacher

Binge Watching House of Cards, LOVE the show.


----------

